# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Bijoutiers 2 - Braqueurs 0

## clairetj

Au del de mon titre trs provocateur, je voudrais avoir votre opinion sur ce nouveau fait divers qui vient de se produire dans la Marne ( Szanne) et qui n'est pas sans rappeler un certain dj vu.

En effet, aprs Nice, c'est donc dans la Marne qu'un bijoutier a abattu "son" braqueur. Aprs ce que j'ai pu entendre, le braqueur avait initialement braqueur la femme du bijoutier, cette dernire a eu le temps de prvenir son mari, qui muni d'une arme de poing automatique tira  quatre reprises sur le braqueur, le touchant une fois au coeur et une fois au thorax. Le braqueur dcdera 1 heure plus tard de ces blessures malgr la prise en charge par les pompiers/mdecins.

Comme je le disais, c'est donc un air de dj vu, la seul diffrence par rapport a Nice serait que le braqueur n'ait pas t abattu durant sa fuite.

Donc, qu'en pensez vous ? Au del du fait que l'on ait pas le droit de faire justice soit mme, qu'une vie quel quelle soit est prcieuse et les remarque du style "ce sont les risques du mtier" ou "il a jou, il a perdu", pensez-vous que ce fait divers va de plus en plus tre courant ? 
Vous attendez-vous a voir autant de soutien (quelque soit le parti) que dans l'affaire de Nice, o bien se sera un fait divers parmi d'autre (mme si on ne parle quasiment que de a  la tl) ?


EDIT: A quelle rcupration politique vous attendez-vous ???

----------


## fregolo52

> Comme je le disais, c'est donc un air de dj vu, la seul diffrence par rapport a Nice serait que le braqueur n'ait pas t abattu durant sa fuite.


 Seule et norme diffrence, je dirais.




> Donc, qu'en pensez vous ? Au del du fait que l'on ait pas le droit de faire justice soit mme


Pour le moment, rien de dit que ce n'est pas de la lgitime dfense, dans le cas de Szanne.

Entre abattre un mec dans le dos prenant la fuite en pleine rue, et abattre le mec arm dans son magasin, il y a quand mme une norme diffrence.

----------


## clairetj

> Pour le moment, rien de dit que ce n'est pas de la lgitime dfense, dans le cas de Szanne.
> 
> Entre abattre un mec dans le dos prenant la fuite en pleine rue, et abattre le mec arm dans son magasin, il y a quand mme une norme diffrence.


Je suis d'accord, pour l'instant on ne sait pas encore grand chose et si lgitime dfense il y a. Moi la question que je me posais, c'est au del de la lgitime dfense (parce que l'on sait que il y a des milliers de faon de la qualifi ou de trouver une faille) est-ce que l'on va vers une multiplication du fait divers "un commerant abat son braqueur" (sans pour autant dire si il y a lgitime dfense ou pas) ?

----------


## Grom61736

> Je suis d'accord, pour l'instant on ne sait pas encore grand chose et si lgitime dfense il y a. Moi la question que je me posais, c'est au del de la lgitime dfense (parce que l'on sait que il y a des milliers de faon de la qualifi ou de trouver une faille) est-ce que l'on va vers une multiplication du fait divers "un commerant abat son braqueur" (sans pour autant dire si il y a lgitime dfense ou pas) ?


Je n'ai pas suivi l'histoire. 
Quel a t la peine pour le premier commerant ?

Si il a t acquitt, cela donne forcment des ides aux autres... :/

----------


## clairetj

> Je n'ai pas suivi l'histoire. 
> Quel a t la peine pour le premier commerant ?
> 
> Si il a t acquitt, cela donne forcment des ides aux autres... :/


Je ne saurais pas te rpondre vu que j'ai trs vite lche le suivi de l'affaire de Nice mais tant donn que dans l'affaire de Nice, il ne pouvait pas avoir de lgitime dfense (le bijoutier a tir dans le dos de son braqueur pendant que ce dernier prenait la suite), je crois que le procs (s'il a dj eu lieu) all vers une peine de prison pour le bijoutier. C'est la "tendance" que je me souviens, aprs peut-tre que des gens ici qui ont continu  suivre l'affaire pour me corrig ou nous en dire plus

----------


## GPPro

Tant que a tourne bien pour les commerants et que a reste de la lgitime dfense, les braqueurs pratiquent un mtier  risque, ils le savent. Autant dans le cas de Nice a m'avait fait vomir, autant l le type a pris des risques et c'est loup.
Par contre a finira par entraner une escalade de la violence, dans les braquages  venir ds que les victimes feront un geste bizarre les mecs ouvriront le feu et combien aura-t-on de victimes parce que certains cowboys auront russis leur coup auparavant ? Ce n'est pas une question de se faire justice soi-mme (en aucun cas c'est tolrable),  mon avis le problme porte plus sur l'influence que a peut avoir sur les braquages futurs, de la mme faon qu'quiper la police de moyens plus dangereux/protecteurs fait qu'en face on trouve maintenant des armes de guerre. Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'on parle d'escalade.

----------


## fcharton2

> Moi la question que je me posais, c'est au del de la lgitime dfense (parce que l'on sait que il y a des milliers de faon de la qualifi ou de trouver une faille) est-ce que l'on va vers une multiplication du fait divers "un commerant abat son braqueur" (sans pour autant dire si il y a lgitime dfense ou pas) ?


Ca me parait une vidence. 

On a des mdias nationaux qui se sentent obligs (un peu par dmagogie, beaucoup par manque d'imagination) de couvrir le moindre fait divers, ce qui donne une impression gnrale d'inscurit, tandis que nos politiques rptent  qui veut l'entendre que la justice n'est pas l pour punir, mais pour rduquer, et prvenir la rcidive (le crime est une sorte de maladie, dont on veut prvenir la rechute).

Dans le mme temps, on observe  un dcalage de plus en plus grand entre une classe favorise, mdias, politiques, cadres du tertaire, habitants des centre ville, qui a accs au pouvoir et aux mdias, et mprise cordialement cette autre France, provinciale ou priurbaine, qu'elle trouve ringarde, rance, raciste, ces losers de la mondialisation, qui d'ailleurs le lui rendent bien en votant mal...

Au final, tu as des gens qui ont l'impression d'tre de plus en plus en danger, et d'tre de moins en moins compris et dfendu par l'Etat. L'ide de se faire justice soit mme en dcoule naturellement, comme le vote extrme. 

Et cela apporte de l'eau au moulin des gentils: z'avez vu ces gros beaufs qui tirent sur tout ce qui bouge? Encore un qui devait manifester contre le mariage pour tous, je parie...

Ca ne peut pas bien finir. 

Francois

----------


## clairetj

> Tant que a tourne bien pour les commerants et que a reste de la lgitime dfense, les braqueurs pratiquent un mtier  risque, ils le savent. Autant dans le cas de Nice a m'avait fait vomir, autant l le type a pris des risques et c'est loup.
> Par contre a finira par entraner une escalade de la violence, dans les braquages  venir ds que les victimes feront un geste bizarre les mecs ouvriront le feu et combien aura-t-on de victimes parce que certains cowboys auront russis leur coup auparavant ? Ce n'est pas une question de se faire justice soi-mme (en aucun cas c'est tolrable),  mon avis le problme porte plus sur l'influence que a peut avoir sur les braquages futurs, de la mme faon qu'quiper la police de moyens plus dangereux/protecteurs fait qu'en face on trouve maintenant des armes de guerre. Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'on parle d'escalade.


Mais tu ne peux pas non plus laisser la porte ouverte (et la caisse par la mme occasion) sous prtexte que tu ne veux pas envenimer une situation critique. A Nice comme a Szanne, ce n'tait pas la premire fois que le bijoutier se faisait braquer. Donc si  chaque fois tu "laisse faire" et que derrire il y a pas d'efficacit policire (manque d'effectif, enqute non prioritaire, etc ...) le message que tu donne c'est un peu "venez chez moi, je vous laisse faire, c'est un coup sur"

----------


## GPPro

> Mais tu ne peux pas non plus laisser la porte ouverte (et la caisse par la mme occasion) sous prtexte que tu ne veux pas envenimer une situation critique. A Nice comme a Szanne, ce n'tait pas la premire fois que le bijoutier se faisait braquer. Donc si  chaque fois tu "laisse faire" et que derrire il y a pas d'efficacit policire (manque d'effectif, enqute non prioritaire, etc ...) le message que tu donne c'est un peu "venez chez moi, je vous laisse faire, c'est un coup sur"


Merci de faire l'effort de comprendre ce que j'ai crit et d'essayer de prendre un peu de hauteur  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais tu ne peux pas non plus laisser la porte ouverte (et la caisse par la mme occasion) sous prtexte que tu ne veux pas envenimer une situation critique. A Nice comme a Szanne, ce n'tait pas la premire fois que le bijoutier se faisait braquer. Donc si  chaque fois tu "laisse faire" et que derrire il y a pas d'efficacit policire (manque d'effectif, enqute non prioritaire, etc ...) le message que tu donne c'est un peu "venez chez moi, je vous laisse faire, c'est un coup sur"


Ca dpend si tu prferes tre voler ou tre tuer.

Sinon il y a des mesures de scurit qui me semble un peu plus efficasse et surtout moins dangereuse qu'avoir une arme

----------


## Invit

> Donc si  chaque fois tu "laisse faire" et que derrire il y a pas d'efficacit policire (manque d'effectif, enqute non prioritaire, etc ...) le message que tu donne c'est un peu "venez chez moi, je vous laisse faire, c'est un coup sur"


D'o tiens tu ces informations ? On parle pas d'une bande de jeunes qui caillassent un train et qui ne sont jamais condamns, il s'agit de braquage  main arm. Si a n'est pas prioritaire comme enqute, qu'est-ce qui est prioritaire ?
Ils sont dans la plupart des cas arrts et condamns.

A Nice le complice de la personne abattue a t arrt, et au dbut du mois trois autres complices galement. Que le nombre de braquages augmente je veux bien, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait en France un sentiment d'impunit sur ce genre de crimes.

Sinon je crois que le bijoutier de Nice n'a pas encore t jug.

----------


## clairetj

> D'o tiens tu ces informations ?


Je n'ai pas de sources  citer donc je ne peux pas te rpondre, je dis juste ma pense, en revanche je serai intress de voir, de savoir le taux d'lucidation de ce genre d'enqute, mais je doute qu'il soit de 100% sur tout le territoire franais (comme  priori tu le laisse sous-entendre)

----------


## pmithrandir

Cette affaire me semble pas mal diffrente, puisque je pense que la lgitime dfense est plus facile a invoquer. (elle fonctionne aussi pour sauver autrui).
Par contre, il va quand mme falloir que l'on m'explique comment ils trouvent aussi facilement des armes. un automatique en France, c'est pas suppos tre facile  obtenir. Ce cher bijoutier n'aurait il pas finalement financ des voyous / mafias au passage ?(on remarque qu'elles gagnent sur tous les tableaux dailleurs)

La ou ca pose problme, c'est que les malfaiteurs vont effectivement tirer d'abord, se servir ensuite.

Par contre, il y a quand mme pas mal de scurit qui peuvent se mettre en place, un sas par exemple comme dans beaucoup de banques est ultra efficace, puisque les braqueurs sont enferms... (mais ca vire a la prise d'otage dans ces cas l...)

La seule solution reste d'identifier les malfaiteurs rapidement. Pour cela, il faut une police efficace qui peut aller partout et qui se concentre sur les affaires importantes.

Les lucubration de Fcharton contre la justice laxiste ne valent mme pas la peine que l'on y rponde... les braquage sont svrement punis. Comme tous les actes violents. Ce n'est pas les mdias qui martle le message d'impunit sur le coup, c'est bien toi.

Aprs, ce genre de chose augmentera tant que les choses iront mal en France et que l'on dcidera de concentrer la misre... on est mme qu'au dbut d'une drive qui mne  la situation des tats unis. Ce n'est pas ce que j'attends de notre pays et j'aimerai vraiment que l'on travaille un peu plus sur ce travail de vivre ensemble que sur une justice de plus en plus punitive et revancharde.

----------


## phili_b

Tout le problme est de ne pas relcher les gens ou leur donner des circonstances attnuantes. Il suffit simplement d'appliquer la loi pour ne plus qu'il y ait de sentiments d'impunit et que les gens ne soient pas obligs de se faire justice.

Aprs, autant il ne se faut pas se cacher les yeux de la ralit, autant monter en pingle chaque crime avec moultes dtails participe  un certaine forme de dmagogie comme dit fcharton2.




> On a des mdias nationaux qui se sentent obligs (un peu par dmagogie, beaucoup par manque d'imagination) de couvrir le moindre fait divers, ce qui donne une impression gnrale d'inscurit, tandis que nos politiques rptent  qui veut l'entendre que la justice n'est pas l pour punir, mais pour rduquer, et prvenir la rcidive (le crime est une sorte de maladie, dont on veut prvenir la rechute).


@clairetj:

En plus depuis que les news sont bien diffuss sur internet, a entraine des pages infinis de commentaires sur les journaux qui "libre" la parole de faon nausabonde. Cela devrait rester une brve.

En tout cas ton titre racoleur est  l'image des pires torchons, et il n'a pas sa place ici.

----------


## fcharton2

> D'o tiens tu ces informations ? On parle pas d'une bande de jeunes qui caillassent un train et qui ne sont jamais condamns, il s'agit de braquage  main arm. Si a n'est pas prioritaire comme enqute, qu'est-ce qui est prioritaire ? Ils sont dans la plupart des cas arrts et condamns.


C'est peut tre vrai (je n'en suis pas certain, les taux d'lucidation sont trs levs quand il y a meurtre, ou violences graves, les vols sans violences, ca me parait plus douteux), mais a n'a pas d'importance. Ce qui compte dans ce genre de situation c'est l'impression qu'en ont les commerants.

Tant qu'ils auront l'impression, mme fausse, que les vols sont de plus en plus nombreux, et que la justice est trop clmente, tu auras plus de commerants arms, et plus d'incidents de ce genre. 




> A Nice le complice de la personne abattue a t arrt, et au dbut du mois trois autres complices galement. Que le nombre de braquages augmente je veux bien, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait en France un sentiment d'impunit sur ce genre de crimes.


C'est l'autre facette du problme. La plupart des braqueurs ne sont pas de gros intellectuels, et le discours sur la clmence (relle ou suppose) de la justice les influence tout autant. 

C'est bien toute la difficult de ce genre d'affaire, d'ailleurs. Les prjugs des uns et des autres sont plus importants que les faits. Et une fois de plus, le sensationnalisme des mdias, et les discours parfois un peu dcals des politiques n'aident pas.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Autant dans le cas de Nice a m'avait fait vomir


Tu peux dire ce qui t'avais fait vomir dans le cas de Nice ?




> On a des mdias nationaux qui se sentent obligs (un peu par dmagogie, beaucoup par manque d'imagination) de couvrir le moindre fait divers, ce qui donne une impression gnrale d'inscurit, tandis que nos politiques rptent  qui veut l'entendre que la justice n'est pas l pour punir, mais pour rduquer, et prvenir la rcidive (le crime est une sorte de maladie, dont on veut prvenir la rechute).


En effet, le constat est l.





> Dans le mme temps, on observe  un dcalage de plus en plus grand entre une classe favorise, mdias, politiques, cadres du tertaire, habitants des centre ville, qui a accs au pouvoir et aux mdias, et mprise cordialement cette autre France, provinciale ou priurbaine, qu'elle trouve ringarde, rance, raciste, ces losers de la mondialisation, qui d'ailleurs le lui rendent bien en votant mal...


J'espre que tu as entendu, ce matin la rubrique de Zemmour sur RTL. Sinon, essaies de la rcuperer sur leur site. a devrait te plaire.  :;): 




> Au final, tu as des gens qui ont l'impression d'tre de plus en plus en danger, et d'tre de moins en moins compris et dfendu par l'Etat. L'ide de se faire justice soit mme en dcoule naturellement, comme le vote extrme. 
> 
> Et cela apporte de l'eau au moulin des gentils: z'avez vu ces gros beaufs qui tirent sur tout ce qui bouge? Encore un qui devait manifester contre le mariage pour tous, je parie...


Entirement d'accord. Et, c'est ce qui est le plus inquitant dans notre socit actuelle. Et quand on voit les ractions, ici, sur un forum de personnes normalement duques, on se demande comment a va finir.




> D'o tiens tu ces informations ? On parle pas d'une bande de jeunes qui caillassent un train et qui ne sont jamais condamns, il s'agit de braquage  main arm. Si a n'est pas prioritaire comme enqute, qu'est-ce qui est prioritaire ?
> Ils sont dans la plupart des cas arrts et condamns.


En fait, le problme n'est pas la police, qui, je crois, fait du mieux qu'elle peut avec les moyens qu'elle a, mais la justice.
Comme le dit Franois, l'ide actuelle que les criminels sont justes des personnes  r-duques et que pour cela, il faut les remettre en libert le plus rapidement possibles, donne un sentiment d'impunit (rel ou pas) non seulement aux malfrats, mais aussi aux victimes et honntes gens. Dsol, mais, les braqueurs de Nice, par exemple taient des multi-rcidivistes. Va falloir changer les ducateurs, non ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Les lucubration de Fcharton contre la justice laxiste ne valent mme pas la peine que l'on y rponde... les braquage sont svrement punis. Comme tous les actes violents. Ce n'est pas les mdias qui martle le message d'impunit sur le coup, c'est bien toi.


Ca ne vaut tellement pas la peine que tu n'as mme pas pris le temps de lire ce que j'cris. 

Je ne dis nulle part qu'il y a impunit, ni que les mdias le martlent, mais qu' force de faire du sensationnalisme on cre cette impression d'inscurit, et que le discours sur la rcidive, s'il fait plaisir  certains, est peru par d'autres,  tort ou  raison, comme une incitation. 

Et que c'est la somme des deux qui fait qu'on a des commerants qui s'arment, et qu'on aura des braqueurs qui tirent plus facilement. Mais a, tu t'en fous, parce que tu ne te sens pas concern (probablement  raison), et qu'il est nettement plus confortable d'en tirer une leon de morale  l'usage des beaufs et des mal pensants.




> Ce n'est pas ce que j'attends de notre pays et *j'aimerai vraiment que l'on travaille un peu plus* sur ce travail de vivre ensemble que sur une justice de plus en plus punitive et revancharde.


Tout cela crit confortablement de ton bureau  l'tranger, pendant que les locaux travaillent. C'est beau, ces gens qui jugent de loin... 

Ce genre de rponse, c'est exactement le problme, qui fait que le "vivre ensemble" va mal. Quand certains, qui se trouvent tre du bon ct de la barricade et surtout ne sont pas concerns, se sentent autoriss  faire la leon,  expliquer, faon maitre d'cole, qu'ils "aimeraient vraiment qu'on travaille un peu plus", ceux qui sont l, et qui se sentent touchs par cette inscurit, et qui considrent que c'est autant "leur pays" que le tien (voire un peu plus puisque tu sembles avoir si peu envie d'y vivre), n'ont pas trs envie de "vivre ensemble" avec ces bien pensants. 

Et les bien pensants, conforts dans leur opinion que dcidment c'est tous des gros beaufs, se disent qu'ils ont bien raison de ne pas vivre en France (et ils ont raison de le penser, parce qu'ils sont minoritaires, et que s'ils rptent  qui veut l'entendre leur amour de la dmocratie, ils la prfrent nettement quand elle dfend leur ides)

Baltringue, je dis...

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> J'espre que tu as entendu, ce matin la rubrique de Zemmour sur RTL. Sinon, essaies de la rcuperer sur leur site. a devrait te plaire.


Je pensais  toi en l'coutant tout  l'heure... 

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas o c'est, c'est ici. On entend rarement Zemmour nerv, l je crois qu'il l'est, et c'est dcidment un formidable polmiste. 







Me voici donc nocon... ben si on m'avait dit...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

La dmagogie a de beaux jours devant elle, pas de soucis.

----------


## ManusDei

Il est bien meilleur quand il n'a pas prpar son texte.

----------


## BenoitM

> En fait, le problme n'est pas la police, qui, je crois, fait du mieux qu'elle peut avec les moyens qu'elle a, mais la justice.
> Comme le dit Franois, l'ide actuelle que les criminels sont justes des personnes  r-duques et que pour cela, il faut les remettre en libert le plus rapidement possibles, donne un sentiment d'impunit (rel ou pas) non seulement aux malfrats, mais aussi aux victimes et honntes gens. Dsol, mais, les braqueurs de Nice, par exemple taient des multi-rcidivistes. Va falloir changer les ducateurs, non ?


Putain c'est le petit Franois qui a fait les lois alors qu'il est la depuis 1 ans.
Le pire c'est mme lui qui a fait appliquer les lois  des jeunes condamns avant qu'il n'arrive au pouvoir.
De plus en plus fort ce petit Franois.

De plus je sais pas ou tu as eu une dclaration de Franois comme quoi il fallait les librs.
Part contre les condman  des peines alternatives surement.
Un jour, il faudra peut-tre arreter de faire l'amalgame pas de prison = pas de sanction.

Ce que certains disent c'est que mettre qq'un en prison pendant X jours, mois, annes et puis les relach ne sert pas  grand chose voir en pire sa situation car il sera encore plus a l'cart de la socit.
Je ne parlerais pas d'ducation mais plutot de r-intgration dans la socit.

----------


## Invit

> Par contre, il va quand mme falloir que l'on m'explique comment ils trouvent aussi facilement des armes. un automatique en France, c'est pas suppos tre facile  obtenir. Ce cher bijoutier n'aurait il pas finalement financ des voyous / mafias au passage ?(on remarque qu'elles gagnent sur tous les tableaux dailleurs)


a a dj t vrifi. L'arme a t achete lgalement, il avait un permis et tout.
Les seuls lments qui pourraient aller contre la lgitime dfense, c'est le fait qu'il ait tir  4 reprises. Quel intervalle entre les 4 coups de feu ? Est-ce que le braqueur tait  terre aprs le premier coup ?
Je pense que nos partisans de l'auto-dfense peuvent se rjouir, ils vont enfin l'avoir leur acquittement. Qu'est-ce qu'on se sentira mieux ensuite alors...




> Comme le dit Franois, l'ide actuelle que les criminels sont justes des personnes  r-duques et que pour cela, il faut les remettre en libert le plus rapidement possibles, donne un sentiment d'impunit (rel ou pas) non seulement aux malfrats, mais aussi aux victimes et honntes gens.


Mais d'o vous sortez a ?
Si vous avez lu le projet de rforme pnale en diagonale abstenez-vous de parler sur le sujet.
La mesure de "contrainte pnale", en clair des peines autres que la prison, ne concerne que les dlits passibles de 5 ans de prison maximum. Un braquage  mains armes est un crime passible de 20 ans ! On ne va jamais filer des TIG  des braqueurs !

De plus, elle veut dvelopper les sorties de prison sous contrainte. Aujourd'hui alors que 80% des sorties ne sont pas accompagnes, elle veut valuer les dtenus au 2/3 de la peine pour savoir si on pourra le faire sortir sans rien ou avec un suivi.
Rajouter des contrles c'est du laxisme ?

Lutter contre la rcidive, ce n'est pas alourdir les peines, c'est veiller  ce que la sortie de prison se passe bien.

Je ne comprends pas. Entre Sarko ministre de l'intrieur et Sarko prsident (+ les dbuts de Valls), a fait plus de 10 ans que le tout scuritaire est  l'honneur.
Vous pensez que a a march, qu'il faut continuer ce genre de politique ?
Vous pensez que les pays les plus rpressifs sont les moins violents ?

----------


## GPPro

> a a dj t vrifi. L'arme a t achete lgalement, il avait un permis et tout.
> Les seuls lments qui pourraient aller contre la lgitime dfense, c'est le fait qu'il ait tir  4 reprises. Quel intervalle entre les 4 coups de feu ? Est-ce que le braqueur tait  terre aprs le premier coup ?
> Je pense que nos partisans de l'auto-dfense peuvent se rjouir, ils vont enfin l'avoir leur acquittement. Qu'est-ce qu'on se sentira mieux ensuite alors...
> 
> 
> Mais d'o vous sortez a ?
> Si vous avez lu le projet de rforme pnale en diagonale abstenez-vous de parler sur le sujet.
> La mesure de "contrainte pnale", en clair des peines autres que la prison, ne concerne que les dlits passibles de 5 ans de prison maximum. Un braquage  mains armes est un crime passible de 20 ans ! On ne va jamais filer des TIG  des braqueurs !
> 
> ...


Nan mais Sarko... Ok je dconne, j'anticipe juste sur ce que Franois va te prparer (son ventail de rponses est plutt restreint quand on y regarde de prs).

La droite a eu les pleins pouvoirs pendant 10 ans et ils n'ont rien fait de significatif (encore une fois hein, mme pas toucher aux 35h qu'ils devaient fusiller promis-jur-crch), mais qu'est ce qu'ils sont contents de rler aprs la "gauche" qui n'a pas fait beaucoup plus en 18 mois !!!

----------


## fcharton2

> Putain c'est le petit Franois qui a fait les lois alors qu'il est la depuis 1 ans.


Toi il te faut un caf, court, non sucr, expresso si tu peux. Un truc fort qui remet les ides en place (dans le temps, des vieux comme Jon et moi aurions suggr un verre de blanc au comptoir, mais il parait que c'est mal, et rance...)

Le Franois dont Jon parlait, ce n'est pas notre vnr prsident, mais moi... 




> Un jour, il faudra peut-tre arreter de faire l'amalgame pas de prison = pas de sanction.


C'est comme cela que c'est vcu, pourtant. Les faits sont ttus, changeons les faits...




> Je ne comprends pas. Entre Sarko ministre de l'intrieur et Sarko prsident (+ les dbuts de Valls), a fait plus de 10 ans que le tout scuritaire est  l'honneur.
> Vous pensez que a a march, qu'il faut continuer ce genre de politique ?
> Vous pensez que les pays les plus rpressifs sont les moins violents ?


Une fois de plus, ce n'est ni la question, ni le problme. La question c'tait "pensez vous que cela va se reproduire?". Ca me parait une vidence, mme si je suis bien videmment d'accord que ce n'est pas une bonne chose.

Quant au problme, ce n'est pas de savoir si Taubira a raison ou tort, mais c'est le fait qu'une part croissante de la population n'a plus confiance dans la justice, ou plus prcisment dans la capacit de la justice  s'intresser  ses problmes. Et c'est malheureusement une partie d'un problme plus large, qui fait qu'une partie de la population se sent mprise, a l'impression d'avoir perdu le pouvoir (qui se trouve  l'ENA et  Bruxelles, et plus dans les urnes), de s'tre fait avoir conomiquement, de se faire tondre pour financer les avantages de quelques uns, et maintenant de n'tre plus protge par l'Etat.

Ca me parait tre un VRAI problme. Et le fait que nos politiques et nos mdias l'vitent soigneusement, et lui prfrent des polmiques, des effets de manche et des indignations faciles (o le mauvais rle est souvent tenu par ce "peuple" rance et raciste), n'arrange rien.

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> Nan mais Sarko... Ok je dconne, j'anticipe juste sur ce que Franois va te prparer (son ventail de rponses est plutt restreint quand on y regarde de prs).
> 
> La droite a eu les pleins pouvoirs pendant 10 ans et ils n'ont rien fait de significatif (encore une fois hein, mme pas toucher aux 35h qu'ils devaient fusiller promis-jur-crch), mais qu'est ce qu'ils sont contents de rler aprs la "gauche" qui n'a pas fait beaucoup plus en 18 mois !!!


Je suis dsol de te dcevoir, alors. Mais dans cette affaire, le dbat sur Taubira ou Sarko, c'est le nuage de fume dans lequel se complaisent politiques et journalistes. 

Une fois de plus, le problme ce ne sont pas les lois, mais la perception que les gens en ont. Le contrat pass entre l'Etat et le peuple, si tu veux. 

Mais comme c'est un peu ennuyeux, quand mme, on prfre regarder le doigt, et revenir  des indignations qu'on connait, et qu'on maitrise.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis dsol de te dcevoir, alors. Mais dans cette affaire, le dbat sur Taubira ou Sarko, c'est le nuage de fume dans lequel se complaisent politiques et journalistes. 
> 
> Une fois de plus, le problme ce ne sont pas les lois, mais la perception que les gens en ont. Le contrat pass entre l'Etat et le peuple, si tu veux. 
> 
> Mais comme c'est un peu ennuyeux, quand mme, on prfre regarder le doigt, et revenir  des indignations qu'on connait, et qu'on maitrise.
> 
> Francois


"La perception que les gens en ont" ? Qu'est-ce que c'est cette connerie ? Ah mais oui, le bon peuple est un juriste comptent et a son mot  dire sur les lois, videmment. Populisme  deux balles sans fondement. Les lois existent et elles sont appliques, videmment pas comme le voudrait forcment "les gens" aprs avoir lus 2 gros titres dans les journaux que tu critiques. Pardon, plutt aprs avoir vu un "reportage" (guillemets parce qu'aujourd'hui ils sont rduits  l'interview d'une veuve larmoyante et un micro trottoir tendu pour montre comment "les gens" pensent, enfin, juste ceux qu'on a slectionn pour passer  l'antenne) sur TF1.

Comme je le disais, vous tes dans la pure dmagogie et au degr 0 de la rflexion malgr vos grands airs de redresseurs de torts.

Edit : en fait je viens de comprendre, Sarko te manque tant que a ??? Un fait divers = une proposition de loi (avec agitation et des dcrets d'application jamais signs, videmment).

----------


## Invit

> Quant au problme, ce n'est pas de savoir si Taubira a raison ou tort, mais c'est le fait qu'une part croissante de la population n'a plus confiance dans la justice, ou plus prcisment dans la capacit de la justice  s'intresser  ses problmes.


Puisque tu as l'air de savoir ce que pense la "majorit silencieuse", que veulent-ils ? 10 ans de scuritaires, ils ne sont pas contents. Une rforme qui favorise la rinsertion, pas contents non plus.

Que faut-il pour leur redonner confiance  la justice ?

----------


## fcharton2

> "La perception que les gens en ont" ? Qu'est-ce que c'est cette connerie ? Ah mais oui, le bon peuple est un juriste comptent et a son mot  dire sur les lois, videmment. Populisme  deux balles sans fondement. Les lois existent et elles sont appliques, videmment pas comme le voudrait forcment "les gens" aprs avoir lus 2 gros titres dans les journaux que tu critiques.


Quand un bijoutier achte une arme, il ne le fait parce qu'il a lu la loi, les textes, les projets, et consult les statistiques de la dlinquance, et lu les livres d'une demi douzaine d'universitaires, mais parce qu'il *a l'impression* qu'il est en danger.

Quand un braqueur s'en prend  une bijouterie, il n'a pas lu les commentaires de gastiflex, qui explique (probablement  raison) que ce genre d'agression  est prise au srieux et lourdement condamne. Il *a l'impression* que a va passer.

Quand le bijoutier tire sur le braqueur, il n'a gnralement pas en tte les dtails juridiques de la lgitime dfense. De mme quand le braqueur ouvre le feu, il ne se rend pas compte qu'il vient d'agraver draisonnablement son cas. 

Alors, bien sur, les gentils, qui pensent bien et ont toujours google sous la main, n'ont jamais de mots trop forts pour dnoncer cette attitude peu scientifique. 

Bienvenue dans la ralit...




> Comme je le disais, vous tes dans la pure dmagogie et au degr 0 de la rflexion malgr vos grands airs de redresseurs de torts.


Non, le degr 0 de la rflexion, c'est le tien, qui n'arrive pas  admettre que la pratique est diffrente de la thorie, et que l'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions.

Francois

----------


## _skip

Le problme c'est que non seulement un type est mort, mais le bijoutier va srement pas s'en sortir  bon compte non plus alors que c'tait sans doute une personne qui n'a rien d'un criminel et qui voulait juste vivre en paix et faire son commerce.

Le pre de mon amie a t cambriol de nuit et sa boutique de lunetterie saccage, quand je vois comme a l'a affect sur le moral et les emmerdes pas possibles qu'il a eues avec les assurances, je peux comprendre que lorsqu'on vit un braquage, situation encore bien plus traumatisante, on fait pas forcment les meilleurs choix.




> Les seuls lments qui pourraient aller contre la lgitime dfense, c'est le fait qu'il ait tir  4 reprises. Quel intervalle entre les 4 coups de feu ? Est-ce que le braqueur tait  terre aprs le premier coup ?
> Je pense que nos partisans de l'auto-dfense peuvent se rjouir, ils vont enfin l'avoir leur acquittement. Qu'est-ce qu'on se sentira mieux ensuite alors...


Question  100 balles,  l'inverse, si le bonhomme prend 10 ans pour meurtre, est-ce qu'on se sent mieux?
On oublie que ce type a eu peut tre que 5 diximes de secondes pour ragir, pas comme les juges qui vont analyser la situation pendant 6 mois avant de nous expliquer quelle raction aurait t justifiable ou non...

----------


## fcharton2

> Puisque tu as l'air de savoir ce que pense la "majorit silencieuse", que veulent-ils ? 10 ans de scuritaires, ils ne sont pas contents. Une rforme qui favorise la rinsertion, pas contents non plus.
> Que faut-il pour leur redonner confiance  la justice ?


D'abord, je ne crois pas que Sarko ait t spcialement "scuritaire", tout comme je ne crois pas que Valls soit spcialement laxiste. Ce sont les juges qui prononcent les peines, et ils sont passablement indpendants du gouvernement.

J'ai l'impression qu'une grande partie de la population se moque des beaux principes sur la rinsertion, et les dlinquants qui sont des victimes, et verrait d'un assez bon oeil une politique carrment scuritaire, avec des peines lourdes, un peu  l'amricaine. 

J'en veux pour preuve l'image de Valls, celle de Sarko quand il tait ministre de l'intrieur, ou les discours un rien muscls de sgolne pendant la campagne de 2007. Actuellement, ca se voit assez bien avec la monte de Marine. 

Bref, sur ces questions de scurit, le bon peuple n'est pas bon du tout, il n'est pas spcialement gn par la construction de prisons, la double peine (l'expulsion des dlinquants trangers), et des politiques de carreau cass. Mais cela ne convient pas du tout  notre intelligentsia politique, de droite comme de gauche, d'ailleurs. Et du coup, on fait semblant de faire du scuritaire, on sort des tudes, et le bon peuple s'nerve, de plus en plus. 

C'est un peu comme pour l'Europe, en fait. Une majorit de la population s'en mfie, mais la majorit des politiciens, des mdias et de nos amis des centre ville, sont pour, mme s'ils font parfois semblant de tonner contre (cf Fabius et le rfrendum). Du coup, au fil des annes, la mfiance s'est transforme en dtestation, et un parti extrmiste anti europen finit par passer pour raisonnable. 

Que faudrait il faire? Je crois que la premire chose serait d'arrter d'insulter les gens, en les traitant de fachos quand ils ralent contre l'inscurit, ou de racistes quand ils constatent (c'est un constat, veut veut pas) que les prisons contiennent pas mal de personnes issues de l'immigration.

Je n'ai pas plus envie que toi d'une socit scuritaire  l'amricaine, mais je crois qu'il est trs difficile de redresser la situation actuelle (o beaucoup pensent que les politiques se moquent de la scurit, parce qu'ils ne se sentent pas concerns) sans donner des gages aux scuritaires. Et c'est ce qui me fait dire que la solution ne viendra pas de la gauche (quelque puisse tre la justesse de certaines de ses ides). 

Sur ces sujets, on ne coupera pas  un virage  droite (une fois de plus, la popularit de Valls le dmontre). Ensuite, il faut arriver  ce que le virage n'aille pas trop loin, et c'est l qu'un peu d'union nationale aiderait. Mais ca ne sera pas possible tant que gauche et droite se renverront des caricatures  la figure, et n'accepteront pas que leur anglisme, parfois, agace. 

Bref, je n'y crois pas trop... A mon avis, on va juste avoir un gouvernement de droite dure,  la fin, et ce sera dommage pour tout le monde. 

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Toi il te faut un caf, court, non sucr, expresso si tu peux. Un truc fort qui remet les ides en place (dans le temps, des vieux comme Jon et moi aurions suggr un verre de blanc au comptoir, mais il parait que c'est mal, et rance...)
> 
> Le Franois dont Jon parlait, ce n'est pas notre vnr prsident, mais moi...


O pardon grand maitre, je comprends votre vexation tre compar  Hollande  :;):

----------


## fcharton2

> O pardon grand maitre, je comprends votre vexation tre compar  Hollande


On a connu plus flatteur, en effet.

(et en plus, je suis petit moi aussi, et ma femme s'appelle valrie... si je laisse passer a, qu'est ce que les gens vont croire)

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pensais  toi en l'coutant tout  l'heure...


En bien, j'espre.  :;): 




> Me voici donc nocon... ben si on m'avait dit...


Je t'avoues qu'en coutant la dfinition de Zemmour, je veux en tre un aussi !  ::ccool:: 




> Putain c'est le petit Franois qui a fait les lois alors qu'il est la depuis 1 ans.
> Le pire c'est mme lui qui a fait appliquer les lois  des jeunes condamns avant qu'il n'arrive au pouvoir.
> De plus en plus fort ce petit Franois.
> 
> De plus je sais pas ou tu as eu une dclaration de Franois comme quoi il fallait les librs.
> Part contre les condman  des peines alternatives surement.
> Un jour, il faudra peut-tre arreter de faire l'amalgame pas de prison = pas de sanction.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Alors, j'ai bien ri. Comme l'a fait remarquer "notre" Franois, c'est de lui que je parlais, pas de notre prsident. 
Je suis vraiment super impressionn par voter empressement  prendre la dfense de notre prsident.  ::applo:: 

Au dernires nouvelles on apprend que le braqueur tu est multircidiviste. Mais que font les ducateurs de Mme Taubira ? 

Franchement, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, je ne me sens pas du tout en protg par notre systme judiciaire. Les politiques de droite comme de gauche cherchent  mettre en avant des alternatives  la prison, non pas parce qu'ils pensent que ce sera mieux, plus efficace, non. Parce qu'ils n'ont pas de sous pour construire de nouvelles prisons et payer plus de gardiens. Alors, on libre pour bonne conduite  la moiti de la peine, on cr des peines sans emprisonnement mais avec contrle (mince, on a oubli de mettre en face le personnel ncessaire pour effectuer les contrles - c'est pas grave, t'inquite Manuel, ils ont t condamns, ils ne recommenceront, c'est moi qui te le dis - T'as raison Christiane).
Du coup on a un raz le bol des policiers qui courent derrire les mmes encore et encore. La population n'entend que rcidive. Et le sentiment d'impunit est clairement prsent dans la tte de chacun.

----------


## fcharton2

Et apparemment les pages facebook de soutien sont de retour.

On parie qu'on va voir  nouveau beaucoup de monde derrire le bijoutier, mais que le nouvel obs et lib vont nous expliquer, expert parisien  l'appui, que c'est forcment une manipulation?

Il n'est pire sourd...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

J'aime bien... habiter  l'tranger devrait mter tous droits de vouloir voir les chose changer en France.

De ma tour d'ivoire en Roumanie pay en salaire local, je reprsente le gratin ?

Oui, je maintiens que la direction prise par la majorit des franais est une vision a trs court terme qui va tre trs nfaste. Que l'on paye au prix fort notre politique du logement et de la ghettosation constante depuis des annes.

Oui, je n'aimerai pas y vivre, mais ca ne me derangerai pas le moins du monde que l'on cr des immeubles prs de chez moi, dans des zones rsidentielle(un immeuble entour par 40 maison par exemple) qui mlangerait les gens. Que l'on intgre dans tous les programmes immobiliers des appartements sociaux.

Bref, que l'on arrete de mettre la pauvret avec la pauvret, que l'on force un peu les gens a se mlanger, et je parle bien de forcer les bourgeois / bobo, friqus / aiss a accepter les plus pauvres.. ces ouvrier que la nouvelle droite populiste prtend dfendre.

Quand je vois Zemmour et sa chronique, ca m'amuse terriblement, l'entendre reprocher au mec qui le traite de nocon de ne pas respecter les ouvrier, lui qui ne doit pas en ctoyer un seul depuis toujours... ca m'amuse.
L'entendre taper sur l'europe, la mondialisation, en rservant les bienfait de ces deux choses aux lites... en oubliant que sans europe, on aurait quelques problmes nergtiques, un budget militaire doubl, un ptrole hors de prix(c'est bien la force de l'Euro qui nous fait payer l'essence pas trop cher encore)... C'est assez impressionnant. 
Que les pauvres qui il y a 30 ans n'avaient comme possibilit que d'avoir une petite TV, des objets d'occasion se plaindre alors que je ne pense pas qu'un seul d'entre eux ai encore une TV cathodique ou des portables sans couleurs... ne s'interroge pas sur leur soudaine capacit a acheter des objets / vtements qui avant leur demandait des annes d'conomies... Si le Bangladesh ne fournissait pas des costard pas cher, on continuerait a offrir ceux ci comme un cadeau important au dpart dans la vie...

Les pauvres sont ceux qui bnficie le plus de cette mondialisation et qui ont gagn le plus en terme d'objets accessible  leur bourse. Aprs, c'est difficile de le dire, c'est vrai. un peu comme c'est difficile d'admettre que le candidat anglais a raison quand il dit que tout le monde ne peut pas russir dans la vie, et que c'est normal.

Ce que je vois autour de moi, en France pour les sceptiques, c'est que ceux qui russissent a avancer dans la vie ont 2 qualits : 
 - ils savent tenir un budget et conomiser
 - ils savent vivre avec leur moyen et adapter leur niveau de vie(par exemple en achetant d'occasion quand c'est possible). 

Dans un pays comme la France ou la diffrence entre les minima sociaux et le salariat est assez faible en province, ce n'est pas le travail qui procure la richesse, c'est le bon sens.

----------


## Invit

> Franchement, je ne sais pas vous, mais moi, je ne me sens pas du tout en protg par notre systme judiciaire.


La question c'est pourquoi aurais-tu besoin d'tre protg par la justice ? Tu te sens en danger (dans ta campagne pas trop loin de Rennes si je me souviens bien) ?




> mince, on a oubli de mettre en face le personnel ncessaire pour effectuer les contrles - c'est pas grave, t'inquite Manuel, ils ont t condamns, ils ne recommenceront, c'est moi qui te le dis - T'as raison Christiane


Le projet prvoit le recrutement de 1000 juges d'application des peines et agents de probation.




> On parie qu'on va voir  nouveau beaucoup de monde derrire le bijoutier, mais que le nouvel obs et lib vont nous expliquer, expert parisien  l'appui, que c'est forcment une manipulation?


1 000 000 de Likes sur Facebook, 1 000 personnes  la manifestation de soutien pour celui de Nice. Derrire le bijoutier, mais surtout derrire son clavier. Faudrait pas non plus aller attraper froid ou se frotter aux CRS.
Remarque il tait un peu arabe ce bijoutier, 1 000 personnes, c'est dj un bel effort dans cette rgion  ::aie:: 




> Question  100 balles,  l'inverse, si le bonhomme prend 10 ans pour meurtre, est-ce qu'on se sent mieux?
> On oublie que ce type a eu peut tre que 5 diximes de secondes pour ragir, pas comme les juges qui vont analyser la situation pendant 6 mois avant de nous expliquer quelle raction aurait t justifiable ou non...


Aucune chance, il devrait s'en sortir. Le procureur lui-mme a dit qu'il ne sera probablement pas incarcr. Tout a t film par les camras de surveillance.

Par contre, le braqueur a dj t condamn 10 fois. Faut quand mme tre compltement c** pour penser que a passera  la 11me.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans un pays comme la France ou la diffrence entre les minima sociaux et le salariat est assez faible


Je pense que c'est une grande partie du problme. ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense que c'est une grande partie du problme.


Et ce type vote pour le PS, mais je parie qu'une bonne partie du PS la mme chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La question c'est pourquoi aurais-tu besoin d'tre protg par la justice ? Tu te sens en danger (dans ta campagne pas trop loin de Rennes si je me souviens bien) ?


D'abord il faut tre naf ou ignorant pour croire que seules les grandes mtropoles sont touches par les cambriolages. Ensuite, si je me fais cambrioler, violenter voire tuer, je fais entirement confiance  la justice pour trouver tout un tas de bonnes raisons pour faire viter  mes agresseurs l'ignominie de l'enfer carcral. Pvres victimes de la socit, face  moi nanti parmi les nantis, qui a btement cru qu'en travaillant pendant 25 ans, je mriterais d'avoir mon chez moi. salo que je suis !




> Le projet prvoit le recrutement de 1000 juges d'application des peines et agents de probation.


1 pour 10000 en gros. Ouf, je me sens mieux  ::ccool:: 





> Par contre, le braqueur a dj t condamn 10 fois. Faut quand mme tre compltement c** pour penser que a passera  la 11me.


C'est une victime de la socit, en plus il a t en prison, c'est pour cela qu'il a recommenc. Franchement, si les gens se dfendent, c'est nul ! Faut condamner les honntes gens qui ne veulent se faire dpouiller par les victimes de la socit, quoi !  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

En fait quand je lis vos messages  toi et fcharton, je comprends que vous ne craigniez pas une monte de Marine, vous la souhaitez de toute vos forces. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi vous n'avez pas le courage e vos opinions (alors que d'autres ici l'ont, y compris dans le camps de Marine). Bref.

ET o o Franois, vas-y de ton couplet de victimisation sur "regardez je crie la vrit et on m'accuse d'tre FN".

----------


## ManusDei

Tu es un peu monomaniaque, tu vois des Marinistes partout.
Tu fais une fixation sur les blondes ?

Parce que  te lire, parfois j'ai l'impression que tu peints  peu prs 75%* des Franais en bleu Marine.

* chiffre obtenu selon la mthode de La Rache (iso-1664), et valid par l'IP (Institut de Pifomtrie)

----------


## fcharton2

> ET o o Franois, vas-y de ton couplet de victimisation sur "regardez je crie la vrit et on m'accuse d'tre FN".


Je vais encore te dcevoir. Comme je dfends ces ides depuis pas mal de temps, et que tu es le seul  en avoir dduit que je soutiens Marine, je me dis que c'est peut tre ton jugement qui est en cause. Et, d'ailleurs, quand je vois que tu mets Jon dans le mme sac, je me dis que le doute n'est plus possible.

Et puis quand bien mme. On a sur ce fil quelques personnes qui votent FN, et qui le reconnaissent (note la diffrence avec ceux qui sont de gauche, mais qui semblent trouver que tout le monde est  droite). Je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait les considrer comme des imbciles. 

Mais je comprend que tu vas trouver cela dmagogique. La libert de penser s'arrte apparemment assez prs de tes convictions, et le peuple, il est de gche, c'est bien connu.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> D'abord il faut tre naf ou ignorant pour croire que seules les grandes mtropoles sont touches par les cambriolages. Ensuite, si je me fais cambrioler, violenter voire tuer, je fais entirement confiance  la justice pour trouver tout un tas de bonnes raisons pour faire viter  mes agresseurs l'ignominie de l'enfer carcral.


Et d'une d'o sors-tu a ? Tu as des chiffres ? Des tudes ? C'est une srie de fais divers qui te font penser que la justice fait tout pour viter la prison ?
Je ne comprends pas comment nat ce sentiment tant qu'on a pas t victime. Et mme en tant victime,  moins que la justice se montre particulirement laxiste sur votre cas...

Ensuite je vais te poser la mme question qu' Franois, il te faudrait quoi pour te sentir protg ?
Tu te sentais mieux avec les peines plancher et les prisons pleines  ras-bord ?

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait les considrer comme des imbciles.


Ah bon ??? Alors pourquoi te sens-tu oblig de le prciser ?

----------


## GPPro

> Tu es un peu monomaniaque, tu vois des Marinistes partout.
> Tu fais une fixation sur les blondes ?
> 
> Parce que  te lire, parfois j'ai l'impression que tu peints  peu prs 75%* des Franais en bleu Marine.
> 
> * chiffre obtenu selon la mthode de La Rache (iso-1664), et valid par l'IP (Institut de Pifomtrie)


Cite mes autres rfrences  Marine alors STP, ou alors tu commences  prendre exemple sur d'autres habitus  balancer des affirmations sans fondement ?

----------


## GPPro

> Et d'une d'o sors-tu a ? Tu as des chiffres ? Des tudes ? C'est une srie de fais divers qui te font penser que la justice fait tout pour viter la prison ?
> Je ne comprends pas comment nat ce sentiment tant qu'on a pas t victime. Et mme en tant victime,  moins que la justice se montre particulirement laxiste sur votre cas...
> 
> Ensuite je vais te poser la mme question qu' Franois, il te faudrait quoi pour te sentir protg ?
> Tu te sentais mieux avec les peines plancher et les prisons pleines  ras-bord ?


Ne perd pas de temps avec lui, il est uniquement dans la provocation gratuite depuis le dbut de cette discussion.

----------


## _Carole

En mme temps, dire qu'on vote FN actuellement c'est un peu comme quand un homo l'annonce  ses parents cul-bni...  ::): 

Blague  part mais c'est quand mme une priode un peu tristounette, j'viens demmnager dans un immeuble et j'ai essay d'engager la conversation avec la voisine, j'ai eu le droit  un "Oui Oui fait froid, bonne soire! *claquement de porte*" 

Alors on disait "une coupe du monde et a repart", j'me demandais... Et les consoles qui sortent, a va remonter le moral des troupes ?  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et ce type vote pour le PS, mais je parie qu'une bonne partie du PS la mme chose.


Oui, je sais je suis un naf qui croit encore que le PS va changer les choses. Dsol. J'avoue aussi que si j'ai vot Hollande c'tait pour virer Sarko. Je ne regrette pas la perte de Sarko, par contre je regrette Hollande, a c'est sur.




> En fait quand je lis vos messages  toi et fcharton, je comprends que vous ne craigniez pas une monte de Marine, vous la souhaitez de toute vos forces. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi vous n'avez pas le courage e vos opinions (alors que d'autres ici l'ont, y compris dans le camps de Marine).


Ce que je comprends, c'est que tu ne comprends pas. Ni moi, ni Franois (je parle en son nom et il me dsavouera s'il le souhaite) ne souhaitons la monte, et encore moins l'lection de Marine. Mais, contrairement  d'autres, nous n'avons pas d'illres sur les raisons de la progression du FN.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et d'une d'o sors-tu a ? Tu as des chiffres ? Des tudes ? C'est une srie de fais divers qui te font penser que la justice fait tout pour viter la prison ?
> Je ne comprends pas comment nat ce sentiment tant qu'on a pas t victime. Et mme en tant victime,  moins que la justice se montre particulirement laxiste sur votre cas...
> 
> Ensuite je vais te poser la mme question qu' Franois, il te faudrait quoi pour te sentir protg ?
> Tu te sentais mieux avec les peines plancher et les prisons pleines  ras-bord ?


Je n'ai pas de chiffres (sorti du chapeau d'un centre d'tudes ou de sondage), et c'est l que vous vous mettez le doigt dans l'il.

GPPro a raison, sur ce coup, j'tais dans la provoc' et tu es tomb directement dedans. 

J'ai parl de "sentiments", de "ressentis". C'est de a qu'il est question. Va voir les gens, les vrais, et discutent avec eux (et laissent les s'exprimer avant de leur tourner le dos avec mpris). Tu comprendras peut-tre d'o vient le problme. Les chiffres ne servent  rien, les tudes n'ont plus. Tu peux, comme pmithrandir, leur dire qu'ils ont de la chance d'avoir l'Euro et l'Europe, que c'est une chance pour eux d'avoir des immigrs (clandestins ou pas) car la diversit est une chance pour notre pays. Eux, ils voient que tout augmentent sauf leur pouvoir d'achat, qu'ils sont au chmage (ou leur femmes, leurs enfants, un parent proche, des amis ou voisins) depuis longtemps, que les usines ferment. Et, ils ont vot Hollande, parce que Sarko finalement il a t nul, et que le FN c'est pas bien. Mais, l, on vote qui ? Parce la droite  rien fait, la gauche c'est pire. 
Va leur montrer une jolie tude sur le racisme, un beau graphique leur montrant que l'Euro leur vite de payer trop cher ce qu'ils payaient 1/2 moins avant 2000. Tu serais surpris du nombre de personne qui remettent en francs les prix en euros et trouvent les prix trs (trop) chers.
Bref,  force de leur dire, d'un cot qu'on ne peut pas rformer  cause de l'UE, ils n'y croient plus dans cette Europe. 
Il y a un dcalage de plus en plus grand entre la classe politique et les vrais gens. L'alerte a t donn lors du rfrendum sur la constitution europenne. Mais, a n'a eu aucun effet. C'est comme  chaque vote, les abstentions, c'est les franais qui sont cons, epicetou ! Jamais, a ne peut tre  cause d'un raz le bol, une dnonciation des politiques, non ! Sont trop cons, c'est tout.

Alors, voil que ces cons l, ils voteraient FN ! En plus d'tre cons, sont racistes, fascistes,...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> GPPro a raison, sur ce coup, j'tais dans la provoc' et tu es tomb directement dedans. 
> 
> J'ai parl de "sentiments", de "ressentis". C'est de a qu'il est question.


Et aprs les tudes et les chiffres j'ai rajout : 



> C'est une srie de fais divers qui te font penser que la justice fait tout pour viter la prison ?


Sur ce sujet, le ressenti vient soit d'une exprience personnelle ou qui est arrive  tes proches, soit de ce qu'on voit dans les mdias. C'tait un peu le sens de ma question.

La dlinquance a augment ces dernires annes, mais pas non plus dans des proportions normes. Par contre en 10 ans le traitement des faits divers dans les mdias a augment de 73%.
De plus, je suis persuad qu' dlinquance gale et  politique gale les gens auront plus un sentiment d'inscurit et de laxisme sous un gouvernement de gauche que de droite.
Avant Sarko, les gens faisaient chier avec l'inscurit. Puis Sarko est arriv, a fait ses trucs, c'est devenu "heureusement que vous tes l". Sarko est parti, mais la politique du ministre de l'intrieur n'a pas vraiment chang. Taubira n'a pas encore fait sa rforme pnale, les peines planchers sont encore en vigueur, y a pas eu d'meutes dans les banlieues...

Tu me parles de l'Europe, du pouvoir d'achat, du chmage... C'est quoi le rapport avec la scurit ?
Tu votes Hollande, il te doit, tu perds ton emploi, tu trouves qu'il est nul, a veut dire qu'en plus automatiquement tu deviens un "facho" qui soutient le bijoutier niois ? C'est livr ensemble, c'est un package ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu me parles de l'Europe, du pouvoir d'achat, du chmage... C'est quoi le rapport avec la scurit ?
> Tu votes Hollande, il te doit, tu perds ton emploi, tu trouves qu'il est nul, a veut dire qu'en plus automatiquement tu deviens un "facho" qui soutient le bijoutier niois ? C'est livr ensemble, c'est un package ?


C'est un tout en effet. Un package comme tu dis. Je ne suis pas directement concern ( Que Le Grand Blier Cosmique m'en prserve  :;): ) mais j'ai l'occasion de ctoyer des gens qui sont concerns directement. Le raz le bol se transforme soit en fatalisme (et c'est pas bon) soit en colre (et c'est pire). Dans les deux cas on trouve une majorit de personne qui pense que voter Marine a mettra un bon coup de pied dans les parties charnues du systme. Et le "tous pourris" est de mise.

----------


## pmithrandir

> et laissent les s'exprimer avant de leur tourner le dos avec mpris


Le problme, c'est que dans toute communication, il faut souvent dcoder ce que la personne veut dire.

Par exemple, si on compare les problme des gens, et ce qu'a chang l'Europe, on voit que souvent, les deux n'ont rien  voir, mais le ressenti reste que l'Europe leur a apport le mal.

L'europe a plutt par exemple amlior notre scurit au niveau international, pas de guerre entre nous bien sur, mais galement contre aucun de nos pays interne. L'Europe n'tant en charge ni de dfense, ni de scurit intrieur qui restent des domaines rgaliens.

Du point de vue financier, ce n'est pas l'Euro qui grve les finances, c'est les objets inutiles que les gens achtent et le besoin de consommer toujours plus. Si on regarde depuis 1950 le cout en heure de travail d'un litre d'essence, d'un kilo de tomates, d'un logement, etc... c'est stable. Le logement est un peu haut en ce moment, mais les produits de base ont t diviss par 2 ou 3 souvent. Par contre, on a ajout pleins de besoin IN DI SPEN SABLE qui forcement coutent assez cher.

Tous les franais ont bnfici de la mondialisation. Mme le clochard dans la rue est plus riche que celui d'il y a 70 ans.(il a un portable, voir un smartphone)

Mais tout comme les hommes politiques refusent d'assumer le dbat et accuse l'Europe de tous les maux, il est plus simple d'accuser les hommes politique, les trangers... plutt que de se remettre en question.

Au final, ce que j'observe, c'est qu'ici, y a des gens qui vivent avec des salaires de 200-250e par mois dans une ville qui vaut bien Nantes ou Lyon en niveau de prix.
Ils achtent leur lgume en circuit court, voir les cultive eux mme sur le balcon. Ils bossent quand on leur donne du travail, sans faire chier pour pas travailler aprs 17h, la nuit, le dimanche, etc...  
Le smic n'existe pas(en vrai c'est 153, mais ca ne reprsente pas la ralit puisque le minimum rel est de 200-250).

Sans dire qu'on doit rejoindre ce niveau de vie, je vous jure que les gens ici sont sinon heureux, au moins souriant et pas a se regarder le nombril.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dans les deux cas on trouve une majorit de personne qui pense que voter Marine a mettra un bon coup de pied dans les parties charnues du systme. Et le "tous pourris" est de mise.


J'avoue que pour ma part, j'hsiterai fortement entre blanc et FN si on devait voter cette anne... Voir mme abstention... Pour le dernier referendum en Roumanie, la participation tait tellement basse que finalement il a t dclar invalide. Sans penser que ca serait le cas en France, je doute que l'on puisse gouverner un pays si on a t lu a 55% de 30% des lecteurs...
Si personne ne se dplace aux bureaux de vote, l'lu n'a plus de lgitimit et c'est le systme entier qui s'effondre.

Mon but tant le mme depuis 10 ans, faire tomber la 5me et revenir sur un rgime plus dmocratique et qui inclue plus les citoyens dans la boucle.

----------


## fcharton2

> La dlinquance a augment ces dernires annes, mais pas non plus dans des proportions normes. Par contre en 10 ans le traitement des faits divers dans les mdias a augment de 73%.


Tout  fait d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs la premire chose qu'on ait rpondu ce matin (moi c'tait dans le post #7 de ce fil). L'inscurit est au moins autant une impression qu'une ralit, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas s'en occuper. Et se contenter de rpondre "ah mais mes statistiques disent le contraire", voire "vous tes rien que des gros racistes", ca ne suffit pas.




> De plus, je suis persuad qu' dlinquance gale et  politique gale les gens auront plus un sentiment d'inscurit et de laxisme sous un gouvernement de gauche que de droite.


Moi aussi, mais c'est comme pour le mariage pour tous: on aurait pu faire passer la rforme sans toute cette agitation, qui n'apporte rien mais contribue  cette impression de laxisme. 

Et l, c'est un problme politique, de gouvernance comme on dit, et trs li  la personnalit de la ministre de la justice. Christiane Taubira excelle dans ces grands discours rvolts, c'est un peu son fond de commerce, et le mariage pour tous a montr que c'tait une faon efficace de rallier le PS derrire le gouvernement. Du coup, elle en use, et toutes ces confrontations, si elles rassemblent un peu le PS (mais pas la gauche) ne font que creuser les antagonismes, et accroitre l'impression, toujours elle, que le gouvernement est laxiste (ou soumis aux lobbies, ou sectaire, ou...)

Ce qui est en jeu, ici, c'est la mthode Hollande, qui ne semble toujours pas avoir compris qu'il tait prsident, cens rassembler les franais, et plus premier secrtaire du PS, cens rassembler les courants, et porter le fer contre l'UMP.




> Tu me parles de l'Europe, du pouvoir d'achat, du chmage... C'est quoi le rapport avec la scurit ?


C'est *trs* li. S'il n'y avait pas de crise, de chomage, de baisse de pouvoir d'achat, les discours provocateurs de Taubira ou de Duflot passeraient inaperus. Dans les banlieues de droite, on attendrait l'alternance, et dans les banlieues de gauche, on se fliciterait de voir toute cette belle idologie (tout le monde aime les grandes ides, quand a va bien). 

Sauf que l, a va un peu mal, le chomage stagne, les impots montent, le pouvoir d'achat baisse, et les gens sont un peu plus irrits. Et quand on a en plus la sensation que le pouvoir abuse de certains sujets socitaux pour dtourner l'attention, l'agacement augmente encore, et a donne la popularit actuelle du gouvernement. 

Dans ce contexte, les reproches faits au gouvernement se concentrent sur l'conomie, mais aussi sur toutes les critiques traditionnelles de la gauche, scurit, immigration... C'est comme cela que le seul gauchiste "tolrable" devient Valls. 

Et l, la mthode Hollande (dont Taubira est une incarnation) aggrave encore les choses, car elle donne souvent l'impression que les dirigeants ignorent, voire mprisent, le peuple, et ont un peu trop tendance  lui faire la morale. Ce qui rejoint une critique qu'on fait habituellement  l'Europe, d'ailleurs.

Donc oui, tout est li, et le problme de fond est un problme d'attitude, de nos dirigeants, mais aussi d'une partie de la gauche, qui a un peu trop tendance  se placer sur le terrain moral, et parfois  prendre les gens pour des imbciles (a c'est une caractristique d'Hollande, si tu veux mon avis), ce qui finit par agacer tout le monde.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Tout  fait d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs la premire chose qu'on ait rpondu ce matin (moi c'tait dans le post #7 de ce fil). L'inscurit est au moins autant une impression qu'une ralit, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas s'en occuper. Et se contenter de rpondre "ah mais mes statistiques disent le contraire", voire "vous tes rien que des gros racistes", ca ne suffit pas.


Traduction : mme si c'est du vent j'exige que les politiques s'occupent du vent. Wouh, on va aller loin comme a !

----------


## Invit

J'allais pas dire a comme a, mais pas loin.
Vu qu'on s'occupe ni plus ni moins de la scurit qu'avant (et  la rigueur plutt plus qu'avant), que peut-on faire de plus si les gens ressentent une inscurit qui n'est pas l ?
On n'arrte pas de faire des exemples : on montre qu'on expulse, on montre qu'on condamne (la justice n'est pas particulirement laxiste avec les criminels, les meurtriers, les tueurs d'enfants, les pdophiles), la prsence policire est plutt visible.

Leur filer du boulot c'est sr rsoudrait pas mal de choses, mais la magie a n'existe pas. On a beau dire qu'ils sont tous nuls, mais s'il y avait une solution miracle contre le chmage a ferait longtemps qu'ils l'auraient utilise. Franois, tu nous rappelles les chiffres du chmage tous les mois, mais toi pas plus que nous n'avons d'ide sur comment arranger a. Autant sur des sujets comme la fiscalit, le logement, l'cologie, on est capables de dire "on pourrait faire a", sur l'emploi, j'ai jamais vu a ici.

----------


## RegBas

> Traduction : mme si c'est du vent j'exige que les politiques s'occupent du vent. Wouh, on va aller loin comme a !


Merci de tes interventions en cette fin de semaine FleurEnPlastique.

----------


## _skip

> J'allais pas dire a comme a, mais pas loin.
> Vu qu'on s'occupe ni plus ni moins de la scurit qu'avant (et  la rigueur plutt plus qu'avant), que peut-on faire de plus si les gens ressentent une inscurit qui n'est pas l ?


Euh, il me semble qu'il y a quelques annes les grands mres se faisaient pas arracher le moindre bijou plaqu or qui dpassait et qu'on voyait moins de rglement de compte  l'Ak47 mais je peux me tromper.
Peut tre que c'est comme avant sur les chiffres, mais il reste l'impression que c'est plus sauvage qu'avant, qu'on hsite moins  sortir des armes  feu ou faire d'norme dgts pour des butins assez ridicules, en quelque sorte y'a plus vraiment de limite... Une impression, on peut se tromper mais le sentiment d'inscurit je pense pas qu'il est juste imaginaire.

Ca me rappelle un peu ce type l, Oberton qui a crit ce bouquin sur la criminalit "la France orange mcanique" avec des tmoignages de policiers et de gens sur le terrain qui se fait injurier chez Ruquier par des gens qui nient compltement le problme et lui balancent  la gueule que c'est de la propagande pro front national. Il y a des gens qui voient de l'inscurit partout, mais tonnamment y'en a qui n'en voient nulle part...

----------


## fcharton2

> Vu qu'on s'occupe ni plus ni moins de la scurit qu'avant (et  la rigueur plutt plus qu'avant), que peut-on faire de plus si les gens ressentent une inscurit qui n'est pas l ?


Qui prtend que l'inscurit n'existe pas? S'il n'y en avait pas du tout la problme serait vite rgl, les bijoutiers ne tireraient pas sur des braqueurs inexistants, dans les quartiers nords de marseille, les dealers inexistants ne rgleraient pas leurs comptes  la kalashnikov, nos journaux ne passeraient pas le plus clair de leur temps  nous rapporter des faits divers qui n'existent pas, et le ministre de l'intrieur ne passerait pas autant de temps  justifier des changements de mthodologies sur des comptages vides.

L'inscurit existe, ce qui pose problme c'est l'impression qu'elle est plus dangereuse, parce qu'insuffisamment combattue.

Et sur ce point il y a des tas de choses qui pourraient tre entreprises. 

On pourrait par exemple ne plus monter en pingle les faits divers. On l'a reproch,  juste titre, au gouvernement prcdent, mais de Clment Mric  Dekhar-le-tueur-fou, on ne peut pas dire que les choses aient beaucoup chang. 

On pourrait essayer de ne pas tellement tripoter les statistiques, de la dlinquance comme du chomage, qu' la fin plus personne n'y croit. Parce qu'aprs, il devient difficile d'opposer des chiffres aux fantasmes.

On pourrait tenter de sortir de l'hystrie permanente, en invoquant deux fois par semaine les mnes de Ptain ou de Hitler  propos des choses les plus diverses, en s'indignant de tout et n'importe quoi (d'une connerie dite par une gamine de dix ans  un tweet mis par un parfait inconnu), et surtout viter de passer son temps  dcrire une partie importante de la population comme des gros beaufs, des racistes et des rances. On n'a jamais duqu personne avec des injures, et les gens ont mme tendance  mal les prendre...

On pourrait essayer d'accepter de discuter de certains sujets qui fchent, du lien (peru) entre immigration et dliquance, des diffrentes approches de la scurit (en particulier la manire forte que pronent certains), au lieu de nier les problmes, et de jeter l'anathme sur toute position oppose (en invoquant comme toujours les mchants nazis et les sales fascistes).En particulier, nos politiques pourraient dcider de ne pas utiliser ces sujets pour faire des effets de manches un peu faciles, c'est trs contre productif.

Il y a des tas de choses  faire... il suffit juste d'arrter de politiser les choses, et peut tre que nos bien pensants acceptent, une fois pour toutes, qu'une opinion qui leur dplait mrite quand mme d'tre discute, et qu'il est possible que la vision de la France qu'ils ont acquises, via leurs tudes suprieures, les ouvrages de sociologie crits par des universitaires, les micros trottoirs faits  paris, et les sondages internet expliqus par les journaliste est parfois un peu incomplte et biaise.

Mais je comprends que c'est trs difficile... Et que les consquences font un peu peur. Cela reviendrait  dire que les gros beaufs auraient autant voix au chapitre que les gens duqus, et les experts diploms. C'est un peu terrifiant...




> On n'arrte pas de faire des exemples : on montre qu'on expulse, on montre qu'on condamne (la justice n'est pas particulirement laxiste avec les criminels, les meurtriers, les tueurs d'enfants, les pdophiles), la prsence policire est plutt visible.


C'est tout le malentendu. On montre des expulsions, mais le prsident se sent habilit  "grcier" une expulse, et les ministres du mme gouvernement les dnoncent (mnes de Himmler  l'appui). On condamne svrement les crimes les plus graves (enfin sauf quand on arrive  dmontre l'irresponsabilit, ce qui est de plus en plus courant). Pour les vols et violences, c'est moins net, et on a un peu tendance  retrouver,  chaque fois, des rcidivistes qui ont purg la moiti de leur peine, avant de ressortir et recommencer. 

La prsence policire est visible dans les gares, et devant les ambassades, mais compltement absente de certains quartiers (et a se voit carrment).

Et quand on a une plainte  dposer pour un dlit mineur, on n'a pas toujours l'impression de trouver au commissariat une oreille attentive... (il faut souvent insister un peu, ou se contenter d'un rapide papier, juste assez pour faire intervenir l'assurance).

Bref, on ne peut pas dire que la police ou la justice ne fasse rien, ni qu'on soit laxiste avec les criminels les plus dangereux, mais on a toujours des zones o la loi ne s'applique gure, et on a vis  vis de la petite dlinquance une certaine complaisance. 

L encore, je suis persuad qu'il y aurait des tas de choses  faire. Il faudrait juste que nos politiciens acceptent de s'y mettre, et arrtent de faire de la dlinquance un filon lectoral.




> Franois, tu nous rappelles les chiffres du chmage tous les mois, mais toi pas plus que nous n'avons d'ide sur comment arranger a.


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord. Il y a des ides, prcises, et assez sduisantes,  droite comme  gauche. Mais cela demande un certain courage, qu'il s'agisse de tailler dans les dpenses de l'administration, ou de rformer en profondeur le temps de travail, ou de revoir le droit du travail, ou d'assouplir (ou de renforcer, je te cite des ides des deux bords en vrac) les charges pesant sur les entreprises, ou de lancer de grands travaux. 

Les ides, ce n'est pas ce qui manque. Le problme c'est le courage politique. Et souvent, on a tendance  mettre au pouvoir des "pas couillus", de chirac  hollande...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ce qui est de l'inscurit, je pense qu'il existe plusieurs choses qui gnrent ce sentiment que je trouve trs prsent en france.
 - l'augmentation des faits divers mdiatiss, l'avnement des chaines d'infos en continu, d'internet et le besoin de faire du buzz pour payer la pub pousse  s'occuper des choses qui ne sont pas vraiment primordiale. Beaucoup de journeaux ne relataient jamais un fait divers (comme un braqueur qui se prend une balle) autrement que par une brve. Maintenant, on fait 5 articles en une journe sur le monde.fr On a donc une augmentation des faits relats dans les journeaux sans commune mesure avec l'augmentation des faits divers. (il y a eu des tudes la dessus, le nombre d'articles n'est absoluement pas proportionnel au nombre de faits divers).
 - La politique des gros bras qui a consist  augmenter fortement la prsence policire / militaire dans les lieux publics ou les bons quartiers. La France est le seul pays avec Cuba ou j'ai t accueilli par des militaires  l'aroport. Et a Cuba ils sourient et on t'offre une bire juste derrire le portique de scurit. Consquence de cette politique, a effectif constant, il fallait bien prendre les policiers ou ca se voyait le moins...les quartiers dfavoriss que ceux-ci voulaient quitter. On a ferm les commissariats et progressivement, d'autres ont pris la place.

On retrouve dailleur la mme politique mene depuis 10-15 ans dans l'ducation avec des classes a 22-25 dans certains beaux quartiers / certaines coles ou sont les enfants des politiciens / du gratin, et des classes a 32 dans d'autres. 

Si on ajoute  cela une priode de morose conomique et un pouvoir accapar par une classe sans valeurs, sans ides et sans utopie... et on obtient une population qui ressent fort le pigeonnage et qui prend mal les difficults qu'elle encourt.

Vous remarquerez que dans le problme, sur les 2 points cits, on en reviens encore et toujours a de la gestion de territoire... Le genre de choses mis en place il y a des annes qui porte ses fruits aujourd'hui.
Quand la police de proximit a disparu, d'aucun on salu le retour des policiers dans les commissariat pour rsoudre les crimes. D'autres ont prvenus qu'on allait y perdre sur le long terme et saboter des relations longues  mettre en place. 10 ans aprs, je pense que l'on voit qui avait raison. Les policiers ne resolvent pas plus d'enqute utiles(prendre un mec qui fume un ptard sur le fait, ca sert a rien) mais par contre ils n'ont plus accs a certaines zones et c'est bientt avec les militaires qu'on devra y aller. Ou on construira un mur, une ligne maginot... qui ne servira pas plus que tous les murs jamais cr...

----------


## Invit

> ou de rformer en profondeur le temps de travail


Tu es pour la diminution du temps de travail ? a s'arrose  ::ccool::

----------


## r0d

> Tant qu'ils auront l'impression, mme fausse, que les vols sont de plus en plus nombreux, et que la justice est trop clmente, tu auras plus de commerants arms, et plus d'incidents de ce genre.





> Une fois de plus, le problme ce ne sont pas les lois, mais la perception que les gens en ont. Le contrat pass entre l'Etat et le peuple, si tu veux.


Tu avoues donc qu'il n'y a pas que les faits qui sont important en politique? Que le matraquage, politique et mdiatique, a une influence importante dans le comportement de la population? Que les symboles politiques, donc les discours et les petites phrases, on un rle important?

Je te demande a parce que je me souviens d'une discussion que nous avions eu dans laquelle tu disais, en gros, que les attaques xnophobes de l'UMP lorsqu'il chasse l'lectorat FN n'affectait en rien l'opinion des citoyens. Que seule la ralit avec un impact. Reviendrais-tu sur ton jugement?




> Pour ceux qui ne savent pas o c'est, c'est ici. On entend rarement Zemmour nerv, l je crois qu'il l'est, et c'est dcidment un formidable polmiste.


Il est nerv car il a t attaqu. Il est souvent attaqu, mais l, visiblement, il a t touch.
C'est un bon polmiste. Jadmets qu'il a galement un bonne vision de l'chiquier politique, mais uniquement au niveau des individus et des stratgies. Mais  mon sens, il ne comprend rien  la politique, car il s'est toujours content de balayer en surface et de rester dans la polmique et les "combats entre requins". Une preuve flagrante dans cette chronique: non seulement il se sent attaqu lorsqu'on le classe dans la catgorie "nocon", mais en plus a l'nerve. Alors que c'est ce qu'il est: un no conservateur. Et bien que tu ne sembles pas l'accepter, toi aussi. Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous vous sentez insults par cette classification. C'est comme si moi je me sentais insult lorsqu'on me traite de gauchiste.




> Me voici donc nocon... ben si on m'avait dit...


Ben oui, je ne vois pas d'autre case dans laquelle te mettre. Tu es conservateur dans le sens o tu dfends un hritage capitaliste, des valeurs de droite classique (travail, famille), un soupon d'litisme et une vision trs hirarchique des organisations sociales, une souverainet nationale (le ct gaulliste). Le ct "no" vient de l'acceptation de modles conomiques libraux, avec la prfrence pour un tat faible, la libert d'entreprise et le respect de la concurrence, auto-rgulation du march (par opposition  interventionnisme et planification). Il y a, dans ce positionnement, quelques contradictions. Par exemple, le libralisme n'est pas toujours compatible avec la souverainet nationale, du coup le thme du protectionnisme n'est jamais clairement tranch.

Ne vois aucune attaque dans mon analyse. Par exemple, lorsque je parle de contradictions, nous en avons tous, ce n'est pas une insulte. Regardes moi par exemple, le cul entre l'anarchisme et le communisme, je te laisse imaginer, niveau contradictions, le bordel que je me trimballe...




> J'ai l'impression qu'une grande partie de la population se moque des beaux principes sur la rinsertion, et les dlinquants qui sont des victimes, et verrait d'un assez bon oeil une politique carrment scuritaire, avec des peines lourdes, un peu  l'amricaine.


L-dessus je te rejoins. Le "bon" peuple n'est pas si bon que a, surtout en priode de crise. 
Jusqu'ici, c'tait le rle des intellectuels de limiter la casse. Pour faire court, le prolo lambda a le nez dans le guidon. Lorsqu'il ne se flingue pas la sant et les neurones dans un travail de merde, c'est l'inactivit qui s'en charge. Les penseurs de la classe des intellectuels bourgeois avaient le temps et les moyens de prendre un recul plus important et de limiter les "pulsions barbares du peuple", expliquant les vertus de la civilisation. C'est du moins comme a que je pense que a fonctionnait jusqu' prsent.
Aujourd'hui ce schma est en train d'exploser. Le prolo ne se tue plus  la tche, les gens sont dornavant suffisamment cultivs pour ne plus se laisser dtruire par l'inactivit. Il y a aussi l'avnement d'internet qui change totalement la donne. Avant, la communication se faisait  sens unique (tl, radio, journal papier): le citoyen recevait de l'info, et une info trs filtre. Aujourd'hui, non seulement l'info est beaucoup moins filtre, mais aussi et surtout les gens peuvent y rpondre, et mme y participer. Comme nous le faisons ici. Nous essayons d'argumenter, nous nous prenons des voles de bois vert lorsque nous disons des conneries. Nous apprenons  structurer notre pense et  argumenter, nous prenons conscience de nos erreurs, nous affinons notre perception. Ici comme sur les milliers de forums, ainsi que dans les commentaires des journaux en lignes, dans certains salons de chat et autres sites communautaires, les citoyens dveloppent un esprit critique et ne se laissent plus aussi facilement embobiner par les discours lnifiants des politiciens.
On en arrive  quelque chose  la foi positif et dangereux: de moins en moins de gens se reconnaissent dans des partis politiques. tant donn que d'une part, un parti politique propose une rponse  des centaines de questions, et que d'autre part, les citoyens se forgent de plus en plus leur propre opinion sur chacune de ces questions, il en rsulte que nous nous retrouvons en dsaccord sur trop de points avec les partis politiques qui sont pourtant senss nous reprsenter.
Il y a une double crise de reprsentativit: d'une part on ne peut plus tre totalement d'accord avec un parti politique, d'autre part, ces partis sont de moins en moins reprsentatifs de la population.




> Que faudrait il faire? Je crois que la premire chose serait d'arrter d'insulter les gens, en les traitant de fachos quand ils ralent contre l'inscurit, ou de racistes quand ils constatent (c'est un constat, veut veut pas) que les prisons contiennent pas mal de personnes issues de l'immigration.


Je peux vous retourner la proposition: arrter de traiter les gens de "bobos bien pensants"  la moindre revendication humaniste.




> Sur ces sujets, on ne coupera pas  un virage  droite (une fois de plus, la popularit de Valls le dmontre). Ensuite, il faut arriver  ce que le virage n'aille pas trop loin, et c'est l qu'un peu d'union nationale aiderait.


Ce virage  droite a commenc depuis bien longtemps, nous ne sommes que dans sa continuation. C'est ce mme virage  droite qui m'a fait quitter le pays et qui fait que je ne pense pas y revenir de sitt.
Parce que l o je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, c'est que tu sembles dire (corriges-moi si je me trompe) qu'il suffirait de durcir les lois et de mettre plus de monde en prison pour rsoudre le problme. Moi je pense que a ne rsoudra rien, bien au contraire.

----------


## Aniki

Entirement d'accord avec r0d !

On pourrait penser que mon post est inutile, mais je trouve qu'on ne dit pas assez souvent lorsque l'on est d'accord avec quelqu'un. Du coup, le posteur peu parfois se sentir alors seul, alors que ce n'est absolument pas le cas !!!
(Et non, un vote positif n'est vraiment pas comparable.)

----------


## r0d

merci  ::D: 
effectivement, a fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## clairetj

De toute faon en l'tat actuel des choses il n'y a pas trop (voir pas du tout) de solutions possible:
-Si on prend la solution de durcir les peines d'emprisonnement, on va surpeupler (encore plus nos prisons) et rendre "in-rinsrable" les personnes qu'on libre et ne pourront sans doute jamais revenir sur le droit chemin.
-Si on prend la solution d'accompagnement avec le manque ( priori, je n'ai pas les chiffre donc c'est une supposition) de personnel, on va soit vers de la rcidive soit vers un sentiment d'abandon qui n'aidera pas la personne libr a rester dans le droit chemin (trouv un emploi, etc ...)

De plus, je suppose qu'avoir un casier verrouille un certain nombre de domaine pour rechercher un emploi et je suppose aussi qu'au plus la personne rcidive, au plus elle verrouille ces chances de trouver un jour un emploi donc c'est un peu le serpent qui se mort la queue.
Aprs, je n'ai pas abord le cas o il y aurait un accompagnement convenable de la personne. Mme s'il est tout a fait possible (enfin je suppose) d'embaucher des juges d'applications des peines, etc ... avec la crise actuelle, le march du travail est dj prcaire pour des personnes au casier vierge donc je peux supposer que la tche sera encore plus ardu avec quelques lignes dans son casier.

----------


## david06600

Mieux vaut tre un no con, qu'un vieux facho communiste (gauchiste etc...) haineux, anti france, traitre et collabo.

----------


## Loceka

> Mieux vaut tre un no con, qu'un vieux facho communiste (gauchiste etc...) haineux, anti france, traitre et collabo.


Ta prose fleurant bon l'amour de son prochain me manquait, un vrai rayon de soleil dans un monde de tnbres.  ::):

----------


## r0d

> Mieux vaut tre un no con, qu'un vieux facho communiste (gauchiste etc...) haineux, anti france, traitre et collabo.


Tiens, puisque tu passes dans le coin, et que tu sembles d'humeur allgre et en fort bonne disposition: je suis  la recherche du programme conomique du FN. Sais-tu o est-ce que je pourrais trouver a?

----------


## el_slapper

R0d  :trs interessant, je t'ai d'ailleurs plussoy. Mais il me semble quand mme que tu loupes un lment : si certains sont tirs vers le haut par les forums de discussion, d'autres sont tirs vers le bas. Tu peux trouver des forums ou les gens s'entremontent le bourrichon et jouent  celui qui va le plus loin dans des thories aussi amusantes que le ngationisme, le crationisme(la terre a 6000 ans), le nazisme, le fait que Barack Obama est un alien(bon, d'accord, *a* c'est rigolo), le machisme(il est du devoir de l'tat de me fournir une femme, l, maintenant, je suis en manque et c'est incceptable), ou les chemtrails.

Ce qui manque, c'est une solide formation critique, savoir analyser un texte. On trouve la mme absence de sens critique chez tous ces frappadingues.

----------


## david06600

> Ta prose fleurant bon l'amour de son prochain me manquait, un vrai rayon de soleil dans un monde de tnbres.


Ma prose ne fleure pas l'amour de toi a c'est sur.

Et puis ma remarque allait dans le sens de r0d lorsqu'il dit :



> Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous vous sentez insults par cette classification


et je relativisais juste en disant qu'effectivement il y a pire que no con.



> Tiens, puisque tu passes dans le coin, et que tu sembles d'humeur allgre et en fort bonne disposition: je suis  la recherche du programme conomique du FN. Sais-tu o est-ce que je pourrais trouver a?


Sur le site du FN j'imagine... ou alors c'tait une boutade ?

----------


## r0d

> Sur le site du FN j'imagine... ou alors c'tait une boutade ?


Non ce n'tait pas une boutade. J'avais cherch il y a quelques mois mais je n'avais rien trouv. Mais l je viens d'y aller et ils ont mis  jour la section, donc c'est bon, merci.

----------


## fcharton2

> Tu avoues donc qu'il n'y a pas que les faits qui sont important en politique?


Ca me parait une vidence, en politique comme partout, d'ailleurs. Les "faits" n'existent que par le regard que nous portons dessus, et l'interprtation que nous en faisons. 




> Je te demande a parce que je me souviens d'une discussion que nous avions eu dans laquelle tu disais, en gros, que les attaques xnophobes de l'UMP lorsqu'il chasse l'lectorat FN n'affectait en rien l'opinion des citoyens. Que seule la ralit avec un impact. Reviendrais-tu sur ton jugement?


L je ne te suis plus, et il me semble que tu confonds les causes et les effets. 

C'est PARCE QU'il y a des sentiments xnophobes que l'UMP chasse sur les terres du FN, tout comme c'est parce qu'il y a un malaise social que le FN gauchise son programme conomique.

Les politiques ragissent  des ides qui se trouvent dans la socit, ils ne les crent pas. 

J'ai l'impression que tu donnes  la parole politique plus de pouvoir qu'elle n'en a, et que tu as un peu tendance  mpriser le peuple, sur ce coup... Mfie toi, camarade!




> Et je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous vous sentez insults par cette classification. C'est comme si moi je me sentais insult lorsqu'on me traite de gauchiste.


C'est peut tre  cause du mot "con", qui est rarement employ en franais comme diminutif de conservateur, et assez souvent pour dire... con...

Si on te traite de gauchiste, tu ne ragis pas, mais si demain on te dcrit comme un no-stalinien, tu ne vas pas apprcier. Pareil avec les colos quand on les traite de khmers verts...




> Ben oui, je ne vois pas d'autre case dans laquelle te mettre. Tu es conservateur dans le sens o tu dfends un hritage capitaliste, des valeurs de droite classique (travail, famille), un soupon d'litisme et une vision trs hirarchique des organisations sociales, une souverainet nationale (le ct gaulliste).


Sans doute, comme un militant d'extrme gauche sera conservateur dans le sens o il dfend un hritage marxiste datant du 19eme sicle, des valeurs de gauche (mai 68 tout a), un rien d'galitarisme avec des bouts de dictature du proltariat dedans, et une vision un rien date de l'organisation sociale et des relations entre tats (toujours vues sous l'angle de classes dirigeantes oppressives).

Tout comme, d'ailleurs, un bon syndicaliste, qui essaie de dfendre un modle social qui date d'une poque o l'industrie tait prdominante, o on avait le plein emploi, o les syndicats taient reprsentatifs et les socits nationales, contre le monde moderne mondialis, et la socit tertiaire contemporaine, avec son chomage de masse, est quelque part un conservateur.

Tout comme un brave colo en sabots qui rve de revenir  un mode de vie un peu rural, avec des petits producteurs, pas de chimie, ou de transports modernes, pas de recherche dans certains domaines, est un conservateur.

Donc, je te renvoie la question, c'est quoi un conservateur? Si a veut juste dire "un gros con de droite", alors je ne vois pas trs bien l'intrt. Sinon, je ne vois pas non plus son utilit, vu qu'il s'applique  peu prs  tout le monde...




> Le ct "no" vient de l'acceptation de modles conomiques libraux, avec la prfrence pour un tat faible, la libert d'entreprise et le respect de la concurrence, auto-rgulation du march (par opposition  interventionnisme et planification).


Je crois que "no" c'est juste une faon de se prmunir  l'avance contre la critique. Si je te traite de no-stalinien, et que tu me fais observer que tes ides n'ont rien  voir avec le stalinisme, je pourrai te rpondre "joker, j'ai dit no-". 

Le problme du mot "noconservateur", c'est qu'il dsigne quelque chose de prcis, historiquement et idologiquement. Si on l'emploie dans ce sens, Zemmour a raison de dire qu'il ne convient pas aux ides qu'il dfend (mme s'il force un peu le trait). Si on l'emploie dans un autre, il faut le prciser, et dire que ce sont des "cons" n'aide pas. 




> Ne vois aucune attaque dans mon analyse. Par exemple, lorsque je parle de contradictions, nous en avons tous, ce n'est pas une insulte.


Je ne le prends pas comme cela. Ceci dit, je crois que ces contradictions viennent davantage du fait que tu essaies de coller sur des ides modernes des grilles d'analyse anciennes. 

C'est trs clair dans le cas de l'extrme gauche. La gauche de la gauche actuelle entre mal dans le schma historique des internationales (anarchistes contre socialistes, socialistes contre communistes, trotskystes contre le reste du monde, etc...), les contradictions apparaissent uniquement parce que tu veux te dfinir par rapport  ces courants, qui 150 ans aprs ont un peu ... vieilli...

C'est pareil avec ta description de la droite et des conservateurs. Il n'y a pas rellement de contradiction entre libralisme et droite actuelle, elle n'apparait que si tu essaies de coller sur la droite actuelle la bourgeoisie d'un roman de Simenon, ou un truc du genre. 




> Les penseurs de la classe des intellectuels bourgeois avaient le temps et les moyens de prendre un recul plus important et de limiter les "pulsions barbares du peuple", expliquant les vertus de la civilisation. C'est du moins comme a que je pense que a fonctionnait jusqu' prsent.


C'est en tout cas ce que les intellectuels se plaisaient  rpter, peut tre pour s'en convaincre. Dans la ralit, j'ai l'impression que le rle de "civilisation" du peuple tait dvolu au clerg, puis aux enseignants (qui taient une sorte de clerg laic). 

Les intellectuels, de leur ct, avaient un peu tendance  donner dans tous les panneaux (c'est naif, un intellectuel). Ils se sont rallis aux dictateurs, aux puissants, ou se sont lancs dans des thories plus ou moins fumeuses. Mais comme ils n'taient pas bien dangereux, on a toujours laiss faire.




> Aujourd'hui ce schma est en train d'exploser. Le prolo ne se tue plus  la tche, les gens sont dornavant suffisamment cultivs pour ne plus se laisser dtruire par l'inactivit.


Je crois surtout qu'avec l'ducation de masse, les supercheries du discours des intellectuels sont apparues au grand jour. Il devient trs difficile de croire en un BHL, comme il est compliqu de respecter la pense raffine de gens qui vivent entre eux dans les beaux quartiers. 

Dans le mme temps, le clerg traditionnel a disparu, et l'cole n'a pas russi  le remplacer (sauf de rares exceptions). 

Alors, on peut esprer, comme toi, que tout s'auto organise grace au web2.0 qu'il est beau, mais je n'y crois pas trop...




> Il y a aussi l'avnement d'internet qui change totalement la donne. Avant, la communication se faisait  sens unique (tl, radio, journal papier): le citoyen recevait de l'info, et une info trs filtre. Aujourd'hui, non seulement l'info est beaucoup moins filtre, mais aussi et surtout les gens peuvent y rpondre, et mme y participer. Comme nous le faisons ici.


L, je dis bof... Sur le plan politique, l'internet n'est pas plus interactif que le journal de nos grand parents, qui avait lui aussi un courrier des lecteurs. En pratique, la communication est toujours  sens unique. La seule nouveaut c'est que sur internet, les puissants sont les entreprises, plutt que les Etats et les partis. 




> Nous essayons d'argumenter, nous nous prenons des voles de bois vert lorsque nous disons des conneries. Nous apprenons  structurer notre pense et  argumenter, nous prenons conscience de nos erreurs, nous affinons notre perception. Ici comme sur les milliers de forums, ainsi que dans les commentaires des journaux en lignes, dans certains salons de chat et autres sites communautaires, les citoyens dveloppent un esprit critique et ne se laissent plus aussi facilement embobiner par les discours lnifiants des politiciens.


Je n'y crois pas une seconde. Ici, on est quelques uns  causer dans l'indiffrence gnrale, comme on l'aurait fait au caf, ou dans un club, il y a cent ans. Quant  l'argumentation, je ne voudrais pas tre mchant, mais les forums c'est le niveau moins un de la pense. La plupart du temps, on lit  peine les messages auxquels on rpond, et je ne te parle mme pas des "one liners" (si courants qu'on leur a donn un nom).

Et bon, les fils politiques des forums, c'est le haut de gamme, le gros de l'internet politique, actuellement c'est twitter (la pense 60 signes), ou facebook (ouah trop bien je mets un like), ou les commentaires des journaux (le pays magique du one liner  l'orthographe chancelante)

On commence  avoir du recul sur le rle politique de l'internet, et a ne donne pas une folle impression d'intelligence collective (plutt des talages de banalits, avec quelques trucs bien moches de temps en temps)

C'est en revanche un formidable outil de filtrage social. Comme la lecture autrefois permettait de diffrencier entre les duqus et les autres, la familiarit avec l'internet (pas le fait d'aller sur facebook, je veux dire) permet de sparer les "gentils geeks" du "sale peuple rance". 




> On en arrive  quelque chose  la foi positif et dangereux: de moins en moins de gens se reconnaissent dans des partis politiques.


Et pourtant, ils continuent  voter pour les mmes partis, et les petits partis n'mergent pas... 




> Ce virage  droite a commenc depuis bien longtemps, nous ne sommes que dans sa continuation. C'est ce mme virage  droite qui m'a fait quitter le pays et qui fait que je ne pense pas y revenir de sitt.


J'avoue avoir du mal avec ce raisonnement. D'abord, je n'ai pas l'impression que tu aies choisi comme destination des paradis des travailleurs (plutt des endroits o l'on traite bien les cadres, patrons, et autres nantis). Ensuite, tout l'intrt de la politique (de l'action militante en gnral), c'est prcisment de changer la socit o l'on vit, et de l'accepter dans sa diversit. Parler de dmocratie, de respect, dfendre ses ides, mais vouloir quitter le pays quand la "vox populi" ne va pas dans son sens, a me parait choquant.

Donc, comme je n'imagine pas cela de toi, Rod, je prfre penser que tu es juste all en Belgique pour te faire un max de thune, comme Gastiflex s'il accepte le poste de nanti qu'on lui propose. 




> Parce que l o je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, c'est que tu sembles dire (corriges-moi si je me trompe) qu'il suffirait de durcir les lois et de mettre plus de monde en prison pour rsoudre le problme. Moi je pense que a ne rsoudra rien, bien au contraire.


Je ne le pense pas... ce serait si facile!
Ce que je crois, en revanche, c'est qu'on a actuellement deux problmes.

D'abord, il y a une sensation de laxisme, tout  fait relle, qu'il va bien falloir combattre, si on veut conserver un semblant de cohsion sociale ( l'heure o la moindre taxe met des bretons dans la rue, et o l'on commence  voir beaucoup de monde applaudir quand un commerant a la gachette facile). En ce sens, durcir les lois (ou au moins donner des signes de fermet) peut tre utile.


Ensuite, le systme pnal actuel semble avoir du mal  tre accept par la population (aux besoins de laquelle il est pourtant cens rpondre). On punit svrement les crimes les plus graves, mais l'impression de clmence vis  vis des dlits passe de plus en plus mal. Dans le mme temps, les dlits d'opinion (un mot de trop sur internet) sont de plus en plus rprims. 

Tout ceci donne l'impression d'une rpublique des juges, ou au moins d'un pouvoir judiciaire infod  ces intellos et ces politiciens dans lesquelles on ne se reconnait plus. Et sur ce dernier point, je pense que des gens comme Christiane Taubira sont de vraies catastrophe, car elles renforcent l'impression d'une justice de classe, exerce par une lite  l'encontre des masses.

Et malheureusement, dire que le peuple est bte n'arrangera pas les choses...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> ...


T'es vraiment un rigolo. Quand les gens rlent et que ce gouvernement les coute tu hurles au clientlisme, sinon tu hurles qu'on ne les coute pas.

Les "impressions" les "ressentis" c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas avec a qu'on peut diriger efficacement un pays. C'est du clientlisme  vise lectorale courte, et a me fait bien rire de te voir demander a (mais t'inquite que tu seras entendu, ce gouvernement, comme les autres, ne sait faire que a). Mais bon, on n'est plus  une contradiction prs quand il s'agit de crier haro sur les mchants, n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Les "impressions" les "ressentis" c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas avec a qu'on peut diriger efficacement un pays.


Donc on continue  laisser une partie de la population croire au laxisme des juges qui laissent les dealeurs/violeurs sortir de prison trs tt ? Et on fait quoi le jour o ils dcideront de se faire "justice" eux-mme, comme le bijoutier du dbut de ce topic ?

----------


## GPPro

> Donc on continue  laisser une partie de la population croire au laxisme des juges qui laissent les dealeurs/violeurs sortir de prison trs tt ? Et on fait quoi le jour o ils dcideront de se faire "justice" eux-mme, comme le bijoutier du dbut de ce topic ?


Voter des nouvelles lois va changer les choses ? Agiter les bras dans tous les sens va changer les choses ? Il y a un sentiment de laxisme parce que c'est la gauche au pouvoir et qu'une certaine frange de la population aime crier au laxisme scuritaire quand c'est la gauche au pouvoir, c'est tout. Et tu pourras faire tout ce que tu veux, a ne changera rien la pravda, pardon, le figaro, TF1, les Zemmour like continueront de crier au laxisme scuritaire  chaque fois que la gauche sera au pouvoir.

----------


## ManusDei

Cette impression tait dj l pendant la prsidence Sarkozy. Effectivement les clichs sur la gauche jouent aussi, mais faudrait pas croire qu'il n'y a que a.

----------


## _Carole

> Voter des nouvelles lois va changer les choses ? Agiter les bras dans tous les sens va changer les choses ? Il y a un sentiment de laxisme parce que c'est la gauche au pouvoir et qu'une certaine frange de la population aime crier au laxisme scuritaire quand c'est la gauche au pouvoir, c'est tout. Et tu pourras faire tout ce que tu veux, a ne changera rien la pravda, pardon, le figaro, TF1, les Zemmour like continueront de crier au laxisme scuritaire  chaque fois que la gauche sera au pouvoir.


Je pense cependant qu'une partie de la population s'en fout royalement de savoir de quel bord est le gouvernement en place puisque pour eux a revient au mme (discours du "tous pourris", "droite/gauche mme combat" etc...). Alors bon, je crois pas que a soit particulirement li...

----------


## ManusDei

On peut prendre l'exemple de l'IPJ (Institut pour la Justice) qui avait fait le buzz un peu avant les prsidentielles avec le policier qui expliquait que la justice protgeait les assassins de son fils.

Puis il y avait eu le dcryptage de l'affaire par Eolas, qui donnait un autre clairage sur le sujet (mais qui avait eu beaucoup moins d'impact mdiatique).

----------


## GPPro

> On peut prendre l'exemple de l'IPJ (Institut pour la Justice) qui avait fait le buzz un peu avant les prsidentielles avec le policier qui expliquait que la justice protgeait les assassins de son fils.
> 
> Puis il y avait eu le dcryptage de l'affaire par Eolas, qui donnait un autre clairage sur le sujet (mais qui avait eu beaucoup moins d'impact mdiatique).


Quoi que tu fasses a aura toujours un impact mdiatique ngligeable. Ca n'intresse pas les gens comme fcharton, entre autres.

----------


## fcharton2

> Les "impressions" les "ressentis" c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas avec a qu'on peut diriger efficacement un pays.


Les impressions et les ressentis, c'est ce qui fait l'opinion, et c'est sur cette base qu'on lit nos reprsentants, et que la population consomme, investit va de l'avant, ou au contraire se replie sur elle mme, se barricade, voire s'arme.

Si on ne les prend pas en compte, on n'a *aucune* chance de diriger efficacement un pays. 

Et c'est justement quand nos lites duques (dont tu fais partie) considrent que les opinons sont de la "merde" quand elles viennent du peuple, et des ralits factuelles, de la science presque, quand ce sont les leurs, qu'on fait le lit de tous les dmagogues. 

Mais c'est bien sur trs difficile  comprendre...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Les impressions et les ressentis, c'est ce qui fait l'opinion, et c'est sur cette base qu'on lit nos reprsentants, et que la population consomme, investit va de l'avant, ou au contraire se replie sur elle mme, se barricade, voire s'arme.
> 
> Si on ne les prend pas en compte, on n'a *aucune* chance de diriger efficacement un pays. 
> 
> Et c'est justement quand nos lites duques (dont tu fais partie) considrent que les opinons sont de la "merde" quand elles viennent du peuple, et des ralits factuelles, de la science presque, quand ce sont les leurs, qu'on fait le lit de tous les dmagogues. 
> 
> Mais c'est bien sur trs difficile  comprendre...
> 
> Francois


Oui oui, c'est pas difficile  comprendre, et vive la peine de mort. Avec des gens comme toi on en serait encore  l'ge de pierre. C'est marrant comme vous invoquez la sagesse populaire quand a vous arrange alors que dans le fond il n'y a pas plus litiste que vous. Quand tout le monde hurle aprs le salire des grands patrons, bizarrement, tu ne dfends pas le mme point de vue. Pourtant si tant de gens sont d'accords, c'est qu'il faut prendre en compte leur opinion non ???

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les "impressions" les "ressentis" c'est de la merde, ce n'est pas avec a qu'on peut diriger efficacement un pays.


Mpriser le peuple... depuis quand est-ce une ide de gauche ?




> C'est du clientlisme  vise lectorale courte


 Parce que le programme actuel du gouvernement, c'est pas du clientlisme ?




> Il y a un sentiment de laxisme parce que c'est la gauche au pouvoir et qu'une certaine frange de la population aime crier au laxisme scuritaire quand c'est la gauche au pouvoir, c'est tout.


Le sentiment d'inscurit est l depuis bien avant 2012, mais c'est plus facile de se victimiser plutt que d'agir. Et non, je ne crois pas qu'il faille de nouvelles lois, simplement rendre possible l'application des lois actuelles. En construisant des prisons, en embauchant des magistrats, des policiers, des contrleurs judiciaires, ... 

C'est pas ce qu'avait dit F. Hollande pendant la campagne de 2012 ? C'est con parce que, s'il avait t lu, il avait un bon programme. Mais, je ne sais pas ce qu'il est devenu depuis les lections...  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> Parce que le programme actuel du gouvernement, c'est pas du clientlisme ?


Comme tous les autres. Mais il faut tre cohrent dans les neries que vous racontez parce que ce que vous demandez l ce n'est ni plus ni moins que du clientlisme.

Mais bon, comme d'hab, vous faites dans la mauvaise foi intgrale.

Encore une fois, je ne dfends pas ce gouvernement, il fait de la merde, mais ni plus ni moins que les autres. Ce qui me fait ragir ici c'est la mauvaise foi de certains qui sont prts  prtendre tout et son contraire juste pour taper sur ce qu'ils n'aiment pas.

----------


## ManusDei

T'es un boulet.

Si tu prends pas en compte le fait que les gens pensent que la justice est laxiste, comment tu veux les convaincre du contraire ? Tu vas attendre que par magie ils s'en rendent compte tout seuls ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Et c'est justement quand nos lites duques (dont tu fais partie) considrent que les opinons sont de la "merde" quand elles viennent du peuple, et des ralits factuelles, de la science presque, quand ce sont les leurs, qu'on fait le lit de tous les dmagogues. (.../...)


Et mme quand c'est vrai(la peine de mort est une sombre merde, ca coute plus cher et a ne dissuade pas le passage  l'acte, sans mme parler du message qui est delivr), rpondre au peuple qui souffre "tu penses mal", c'est une aberration.

En ce qui concerne la xnophobie, il faut bien voir que c'est un standard de l'histoire de l'humanit, et qu'elle revient trs vite ds que les gens se sentent "serrs"(par l'conomie, par exemple). C'est plutt ngatif, comme sentiment, mais le traiter en disant "vous avez tort" (de ragir en tres humains, comme tous nos anctres communs), c'est plutt _lger_. Pour rester poli.

----------


## GPPro

> T'es un boulet.
> 
> Si tu prends pas en compte le fait que les gens pensent que la justice est laxiste, comment tu veux les convaincre du contraire ? Tu vas attendre que par magie ils s'en rendent compte tout seuls ?


Merci pour les insultes, tu n'tait pas encore dans la catgorie des fcharton Jon Shannow et consorts mais tu t'en rapproches.


Ensuite, merci de lire ce que j'cris. Le sentiment d'inscurit n'existe que parce qu'on le fait croire aux gens. Parce que les mdias le font croire. C'est intrinsque au fait que nous ayons un gouvernement de gauche : les mdias de droite font leurs choux gras des impts et de l'inscurit, putain comme c'est original.

Les gens qui le croient consultent les mdias qui veulent leur vendre a parce qu'ils savent que c'est ce que ces gens l veulent lire de toute faon.

Maintenant si tu as de vrais arguments autres que "j'ai entendu  la tl que les gens pensaient qu'il y avait de l'inscurit" ne te gnent pas, je suis tout oue.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que les ressentis peuvent avoir une importance et que l'on doit travailler dessus.
Par contre, ils doivent avoir fait l'objet d'tudes srieuses auprs d'une partie non ngligeable de la population, et de faon trs locale. Prtendre que l'inscurit progresse a Brest parce que les chiffres de Marseille sont fort... ca n'a pas de sens. Et c'est presque au niveau du quartier que ca se mesure.(et qu'on peut ragir efficacement).

J'ai eu des sondages de ce type  Bucarest (men dans toutes les capitales) o ils nous posaient des questions simples :
 - vous sentez vous en scurit dans la ville, le jour, en soire, la nuit.
 - Y a t'il assez de policier dans al ville
 - faites vous confiance aux gens qui vous entoure
 - faites vous confiances aux commerces qui vous entourent. Si non, auxquels.(taxi ??)
 - Faites vous confiance en la Police.

Dj, on a une bonne ide de ce qui pourrait poser problme.

Aprs, on doit analyser les chiffres, entamer des mesures et finalement bien communiquer sur l'avancement pour faire prendre conscience aux gens que les choses change(autant un effet dissuasif que pour leur faire remarquer)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Merci pour les insultes, tu n'tait pas encore dans la catgorie des fcharton Jon Shannow et consorts mais tu t'en rapproches.


La liste des gens qui pensent par eux-mme, c'est a ?  :;): 

Plus srieusement, arrte de prsenter la gauche comme la victime des mdias, c'est nul et faux. 
L'UMP faisait la mme chose quand ils taient au pouvoir, et c'tait aussi nul.
Les mdias prennent pour cible ceux qui sont sur le devant de la scne, alors forcment, le gouvernement en place est la cible logique, ni plus, ni moins qu'avant 2012. 
Le sentiment d'inscurit, comme je l'ai dit avant (mais tu ne lis que ce qui t'intresses) ne date pas de 2012, mais de bien avant. Et ce sentiment progresse parce que justement les mdias relaient l grand renfort de superlatifs le moindre incident. Ajoutes  cela les guerre que se livrent l'UMP et le PS sur les lois concernant la justice, le fait que le mot "rcidive" revienne  chaque affaire ou presque, et tu as les raisons du sentiment d'inscurit. Aprs que ce sentiment soit fond ou pas, n'a pas d'importance, le temps que les politiques ne feront rien d'autres que des lois pour dsengorger les prisons, et donc remettre en libert "plus ou moins surveille" les dlinquants, sous prtexte de r-insertion, et que ces r-insrs deviennent quasi systmatiquement des rcidivistes, le bon peuple qui ne comprend rien entendra "rcidive" et conclura "inscurit".
Il faut construire des prisons, que les condamns fassent leur peine en entier (et non  moiti), qu'ils soient condamns rapidement et non 2/3 ans plus tard. 
Parce qu'un truc qui donne le sentiment d'impunit, c'est le mec qui fait 2 ans de prventive et qui est condamn  2 ans et qui sort libre du tribunal, car en fait il a dj fait ses deux ans. Pour le peuple, il n'a pas t puni. C'est faux, mais c'est le sentiment que a redonne. 

Aprs tu peux mpriser ces sentiments, mais c'est cela qui fait voter FN, et pas les discours sur la r-insertion, le pauvre condamn qui ne trouve plus sa place dans la socit, ...

Et dsol pour toi et tous les autres bons penseurs, mais les infos passent d'avantage par les mdias (TV et Radios) que par le journal officiel, ou le magasine de la propagande du PS.

----------


## GPPro

> La liste des gens qui pensent par eux-mme, c'est a ? 
> 
> Plus srieusement, arrte de prsenter la gauche comme la victime des mdias, c'est nul et faux. 
> L'UMP faisait la mme chose quand ils taient au pouvoir, et c'tait aussi nul.
> Les mdias prennent pour cible ceux qui sont sur le devant de la scne, alors forcment, le gouvernement en place est la cible logique, ni plus, ni moins qu'avant 2012. 
> Le sentiment d'inscurit, comme je l'ai dit avant (mais tu ne lis que ce qui t'intresses) ne date pas de 2012, mais de bien avant. Et ce sentiment progresse parce que justement les mdias relaient l grand renfort de superlatifs le moindre incident. Ajoutes  cela les guerre que se livrent l'UMP et le PS sur les lois concernant la justice, le fait que le mot "rcidive" revienne  chaque affaire ou presque, et tu as les raisons du sentiment d'inscurit. Aprs que ce sentiment soit fond ou pas, n'a pas d'importance, le temps que les politiques ne feront rien d'autres que des lois pour dsengorger les prisons, et donc remettre en libert "plus ou moins surveille" les dlinquants, sous prtexte de r-insertion, et que ces r-insrs deviennent quasi systmatiquement des rcidivistes, le bon peuple qui ne comprend rien entendra "rcidive" et conclura "inscurit".
> Il faut construire des prisons, que les condamns fassent leur peine en entier (et non  moiti), qu'ils soient condamns rapidement et non 2/3 ans plus tard. 
> Parce qu'un truc qui donne le sentiment d'impunit, c'est le mec qui fait 2 ans de prventive et qui est condamn  2 ans et qui sort libre du tribunal, car en fait il a dj fait ses deux ans. Pour le peuple, il n'a pas t puni. C'est faux, mais c'est le sentiment que a redonne. 
> 
> Aprs tu peux mpriser ces sentiments, mais c'est cela qui fait voter FN, et pas les discours sur la r-insertion, le pauvre condamn qui ne trouve plus sa place dans la socit, ...


Une dernire chose, parce que vous commencez  me saouler avec la primo importance du "sentiment" des gens, y'a pas des choses plus importantes  rgler en ce moment que le "sentiment d'inscurit" made in TF1 ???




> Et dsol pour toi et tous les autres bons penseurs, mais les infos passent d'avantage par les mdias (TV et Radios) que par le journal officiel, ou le magasine de la propagande du PS.


O ai-je dit le contraire ???

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une dernire chose, parce que vous commencez  me saouler avec la primo importance du "sentiment" des gens, y'a pas des choses plus importantes  rgler en ce moment que le "sentiment d'inscurit" made in TF1 ???


Si, condamner les clients des prostitues...  ::ccool:: 






> ai-je dit le contraire ???


Partout o tu dis que ce sont les mdias les fautifs. Comme ce sont eux qui sont couts, alors ils ont raisons.

----------


## GPPro

> Partout o tu dis que ce sont les mdias les fautifs. Comme ce sont eux qui sont couts, alors ils ont raisons.


Oui j'ai dit que les mdias taient fautifs, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ta rflexion a un quelconque rapport.

----------


## r0d

> Les politiques ragissent  des ides qui se trouvent dans la socit, ils ne les crent pas. 
> 
> J'ai l'impression que tu donnes  la parole politique plus de pouvoir qu'elle n'en a, et que tu as un peu tendance  mpriser le peuple, sur ce coup... Mfie toi, camarade!


Peut-tre me trompe-je. Mais en effet, quelques donnes concrtes me portent  penser que la parole politique peut avoir de trs importantes rpercutions.

Premire remarque: les chiffres de la dlinquance n'ont pas radicalement volu depuis 30 ans. Bien sr il est dangereux de parler de ces chiffres, qui sont trafiqus, ou au moins prsents de faons tendancieuse, et qui bien souvent ont peu de sens, mais s'il y avait eu un gros dcrochage ou des tendances claires, je pense que nous le saurions. Or, malgr a, le sentiment d'inscurit ne cesse d'augmenter. Ce constat a t largement analys, je vous donne le premier lien que j'ai googl. Si on recoupe cet tat de fait avec le virage scuritaire et diviseur des discours politiques qu'a dcid Chirac en 2002 (on se souvient du "bruit et l'odeur"), il me parait difficile de nier un rapport de cause  effet.

Le discours politique est important et a un effet concret sur l'opinion publique. J'ai du mal  en cerner clairement les raisons car non, je ne pense pas que les gens sont des abrutis. Mais une chose est claire, c'est que les mdias dominants suivent le jeu du gouvernement. Pendant le mandat de Sarkozy, plusieurs choses m'avaient marqu:

 ::arrow::  Tout d'abord, les mdias suivent aveuglment "l'agenda des dbats dcid par le gouvernement". Si le gouvernement dcide qu'il faut dbattre sur le mariage homo, alors tous les mdias foncent tte baisse, mme si tout le monde s'en fout du mariage homo et si les vrais problmes sont ailleurs. C'est,  mon avis, un dysfonctionnement de nos dmocraties: je ne crois pas que ce soit au gouvernement de dcider des dbats. Car alors ces dbats deviennent des outils de manipulation de masse, ils ne peuvent donc pas se drouler sereinement, mais aussi parce que les vrais dbats sont alors occults. C'est vrai sous Hollande, mais sous Sarkozy c'tait tellement flagrant que beaucoup s'en sont rendu compte et ont ragit. Mon exemple prfr, dans le sens o c'est le plus parlant, c'est celui de "l'identit nationale". C'est un cas d'cole de manipulation de l'opinion et d'cran de fume.

 ::arrow::  J'avais galement not l'attitude de Le Monde, le "journal de rfrence". C'est d'autant plus intressant que le monde se dit un journal objectif, ni de droite ni de gauche. J'avais constat que pendant le mandat de Sarkozy, le monde tait tonnamment indulgent envers Sarkozy. Je passe sur les dtails, mais en gros, le monde se contentait de relayer la com du gouvernement. Et quelques semaines avant les prsidentielles de 2012, lorsque tous les sondages montraient que Sarkozy allait perdre (je souligne parce que c'est a qui est important), le monde a radicalement chang et s'est mis  faire son travail: effectuer une analyse critique de la com du gouvernement. a m'avait marqu: en quelques jours, le monde s'est transform d'un organe de propagande du gouvernement en un journal d'opposition.
Je raconte a parce que a montre  quel point la communication du gouvernement est suivie par les mdia, ce qui applique un effet multiplicateur  cette dernire.

Aprs oui, a n'explique pas tout. Par exemple lors du rfrendum pour le TCE, 99% des mdias faisaient littralement campagne pour le 'pour', mais c'est le 'non' qui a gagn. A noter que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, dans le dpartement du 75, le 'pour' a reu quelque chose comme 75% des suffrages.
Donc je ne sais pas, il nous faudrait un nouveau Bourdieu pour tudier a. 




> C'est peut tre  cause du mot "con", qui est rarement employ en franais comme diminutif de conservateur, et assez souvent pour dire... con...


C'est pour a qu'en gnral on crit cons (avec le 's'). Mais ok, c'est vrai que c'est pas trs cool et je comprend mieux ta raction.




> Si on te traite de gauchiste, tu ne ragis pas, mais si demain on te dcrit comme un no-stalinien, tu ne vas pas apprcier.


Peut-tre parce que a n'a rien  voir? Me classer dans la case 'stal' est  peu prs aussi juste que de me mettre dans la case 'capitaliste'.

C'est la mme remarque pour tout le reste de tes exemples, tes comparaisons ne sont pas correctes. J'ai expliqu ce que veut dire "no-cons" et pourquoi on pouvait l'appliquer  toi et Zemmour, rponds plutt l-dessus au lieu d'numrer des comparaisons qui n'ont pas de sens (on appelle a "l'homme de paille" en rhtorique, c'est un paralogisme) . Le "no" ce n'est pas une protection contre la critique, c'est juste un manque d'imagination des politologues, qui ne trouvent pas de mots savants pour nommer les nouvelles tendances.




> Sans doute, comme un militant d'extrme gauche sera conservateur dans le sens o il dfend un hritage marxiste datant du 19eme sicle


Effectivement. Mais bon, le mot 'conservateur' a t choisi pour les conservateurs de droite, je n'y peux rien. Mais tu as raison, il y a des conservateurs de gauche. Et mme pis, nous sommes forcment tous un peu conservateurs, car nous sommes bien obligs de nous baser sur le pass, tant sur le concret que sur les thories/idologies, pour se forger notre propre grille de lecture.




> Donc, je te renvoie la question, c'est quoi un conservateur?


Effectivement, c'est une bonne question. Autre exemple: ractionnaire. Par dfinition, un ractionnaire est quelqu'un qui ragit au changement (par opposition  celui qui agit pour le changement), donc qui ne veut pas que a change, qui agit en raction. Selon cette dfinition, l'extrme gauche est ractionnaire depuis 30 ans car elle lutte contre le libralisme, en raction. Donc oui, ce sont des questions de vocabulaire qui,  mon avis, sont importantes effectivement.




> C'est pareil avec ta description de la droite et des conservateurs. Il n'y a pas rellement de contradiction entre libralisme et droite actuelle, elle n'apparait que si tu essaies de coller sur la droite actuelle la bourgeoisie d'un roman de Simenon, ou un truc du genre.


L je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec toi. Il y a clairement deux composantes dans la droite franaise actuelle (c'est encore plus complexe dans des pays comme l'Espagne o la droite a intgr l'extrme droite, dont des fascistes et des monarchistes). Il y a la composante gaulliste qui,  la louche, est un brin nationaliste, en tout cas patriote, lgrement  gauche conomiquement, en tout cas paternaliste, et qui accepte un tat fort et un peu interventionniste. Et il y a la droite librale, mondialiste, allergique  toute forme d'galitarisme et d'interventionnisme. Il suffit d'aller faire un tour sur libraux.org pour voir clairement les deux tendances. Ou d'observer les discussions entre personnes de droite lors de la crise de 2008 sur la question du sauvetage des banques: les "gaullistes" disaient qu'il fallait les sauver, voire mme les nationaliser provisoirement, alors que les "libraux" disaient qu'il fallait les laisser sombrer.




> C'est en tout cas ce que les intellectuels se plaisaient  rpter, peut tre pour s'en convaincre. Dans la ralit, j'ai l'impression que le rle de "civilisation" du peuple tait dvolu au clerg, puis aux enseignants (qui taient une sorte de clerg laic).


Mouais. Aprs a dpend jusqu'o on remonte, parce qu' un moment donn, clerg, intellectuels et enseignants c'taient les mmes.

J'ai en tte la rvolution franaise de 1789:
Depuis la nuit des temps, les pauvres se sont toujours rvolts. Certaines rvoltes sont clbres (Spartacus, a te dis quelque chose?  :;):  ), mais en ralit, de l'antiquit au moyen ge, les paysans se rvoltaient rgulirement. Quand l'hiver tait trop dur et qu'il n'y avait plus de bl pour nourrir tout le monde, ils attaquaient le chteau et allaient se servir dans les rserves de grain. Il en profitaient souvent pour brler quelques toitures et massacrer quelques gardes et autres. Aprs ils rentraient chez eux et tout recommenait comme avant.
Ce qui fait qu'une rvolte devient une rvolution, c'est lorsqu'il y a un projet politique derrire. Et c'est ce qui s'est pass en 1789: les lumires, donc les intellectuels, portaient, depuis des dcennies dj, des ides concrtes pour mettre en place une socit meilleure. Des ides politiques. Voltaire, Rousseau, Montesquieu, etc, ils avaient pris le temps de penser de nouvelles organisations politiques, et surtout, de les diffuser dans la population grce, en particulier,  la dmocratisation de l'imprimerie.
C'est dans ce sens que je disais que le travail des intellectuels peut remplacer une rvolte "primaire" qui ne sert  rien, en une rvolution qui peut faire changer les choses.




> Je crois surtout qu'avec l'ducation de masse, les supercheries du discours des intellectuels sont apparues au grand jour. Il devient trs difficile de croire en un BHL, comme il est compliqu de respecter la pense raffine de gens qui vivent entre eux dans les beaux quartiers.


Je crois que l'on a pas la mme dfinition d'un intellectuel. Pour moi, par exemple, BHL n'en est pas un. C'est juste un objet mdiatique non identifi, comme seule sait en produire notre poque, comme Loana ou celle du "allo, elle a pas de shampooing": des personnes qui sont connues parce qu'elles sont connues.




> Alors, on peut esprer, comme toi, que tout s'auto organise grace au web2.0 qu'il est beau, mais je n'y crois pas trop...


En effet j'espre, mais je n'ai pas la moindre ide de comment a va se passer. Je ne suis ni optimiste ni pessimiste  court terme (disons sur un sicle). A long terme (plusieurs sicles), je suis optimiste, mais de mon vivant, je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce qui peut se passer.




> L, je dis bof... Sur le plan politique, l'internet n'est pas plus interactif que le journal de nos grand parents, qui avait lui aussi un courrier des lecteurs. En pratique, la communication est toujours  sens unique. La seule nouveaut c'est que sur internet, les puissants sont les entreprises, plutt que les Etats et les partis.


Tu as tout de mme une bien pitre image de tes contemporains. Il y a, par exemple, ce qu'on appelle la "blogosphre", o on trouve de nombreuses personnes qui disent des choses trs intressantes. Developpez.com est un forum trs particulier. Dj, il faut savoir que pendant longtemps, nous n'avions pas le droit de parler politique ici (j'ai t banni et on m'a supprim mon poste de modrateur  cause de a.) Si tu regardes les rgles du sous-forum politique, tu verras que si elles taient appliqus, tous les sujets de ce sous-forum seraient ferms. Ce n'est que depuis un an, deux maximum, que l'quipe de modration laisse filer. Il n'y a donc pas de "tradition politique" ici. En plus, nous sommes une population homogne et privilgie, qui fait que pour beaucoup, on s'en fiche pas mal de la politique.
Je trane beaucoup sur diffrents forums et blogs politiques, et je t'assures que beaucoup de gens sont trs intressants et ont appris  se "battre" pour leurs ides de faons trs efficace. Et parmi eux, beaucoup refusent de devenir partisans, mais font avancer des ides, nouvelles ou pas, en marge de la politique institutionnelle mdiatise. C'est d'ailleurs comme a que le FN nous a tous pris de court: personne ne s'est rendu compte qu'en l'espace de 5-10 ans, le volet conomique du FN est pass d'une orientation ultra-librale (bien qu' niveau national)  carrment marxiste, voire stalinienne l pour le coup.
Je t'assures que de nombreuses ides circulent grce  internet, en marge des mdias institutionnels. Et certaines deviennent concrtement influentes. Par exemple l'open source, qui se rpand maintenant sous diverses formes, comme le "crative common" par exemple. Il suffit de voir galement comment les gouvernement et les mdias traitent la question des droits de diffusion pour constater  quel point ils sont  des annes lumires de la ralit, alors que les internautes sont beaucoup plus dans le rel sur ce point. Il y a des ides qui font leur chemin grce  internet, comme le revenu universel, de nouvelles formes de transport ou les cycles courts.




> Et pourtant, ils continuent  voter pour les mmes partis, et les petits partis n'mergent pas...


C'est l'effet "vote utile", a ne durera pas. En plus avec le mandat Hollande, je pense que les partis institutionnels sont en fin de vie en France. Le PS est dj mort, c'est juste qu'il ne le sait pas. L'UMP va devoir s'allier avec le FN s'il veut rester sur le devant de la scne. Je te dis que a va vite changer. Dj, tu verras au europennes si les gens votent que pour le PS et l'UMP...




> J'avoue avoir du mal avec ce raisonnement.


C'est bien simple: les franais sont devenus invivables. Ils sont trop mfiants, trop tristes, trop replis sur eux-mme. La France est devenue chiante  mourir! Ce n'est pas une question de "respect des travailleurs", ou quoi que ce soit, c'est juste que le poison de l'extrme droite, diffus par le droite institutionnelle depuis Chirac et relaye par les mdias de masse, et maintenant mme par le PS, a trop intoxiqu les franais et les a rendu insupportable. Ce n'est pas une question d'argent non plus, je gagnerais plus pour le mme poste en France, et en plus, j'aurais un meilleur poste si j'tais en France. Et si je voulais gagner plus, j'irais en Angleterre, aux USA, en Suisse ou au Luxembourg par exemple. Non c'est juste que les belges et les espagnols sont infiniment plus agrables que les franais. Tu sais, je ne suis pas ni un soldat ni un martyr. Mourir pour des ides, c'est pas mon crdo. La couleur du gouvernement m'importe finalement peu, mais la qualit des rapports avec mes voisins est, en revanche, primordial pour moi. C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> hirac en 2002 (on se souvient du "bruit et l'odeur")


Le "bruit et l'odeur" de Chirac, c'tait pas en 2002 mais en 1988,  peu prs.
Enfin, c'est un abruti qui le dit, hein ? Dsol d'intervenir  ::ave::

----------


## ManusDei

> Merci pour les insultes, tu n'tait pas encore dans la catgorie des fcharton Jon Shannow et consorts mais tu t'en rapproches.


Dsol, mais tu m'irrites  ignorer ce que penses les gens pour te concentrer sur ce que tu estimes bon. Ca fait trs "dictateur clair".




> Les gens qui le croient consultent les mdias qui veulent leur vendre a parce qu'ils savent que c'est ce que ces gens l veulent lire de toute faon.


Bref c'est auto-aliment, c'est pas juste "la faute aux mdias".

----------


## GPPro

> Dsol, mais tu m'irrites  ignorer ce que penses les gens pour te concentrer sur ce que tu estimes bon. Ca fait trs "dictateur clair".


Ah bon, alors parce que mes ides te dplaisent tu m'insultes, je commence  mieux te cerner.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah bon, alors parce que mes ides te dplaisent tu m'insultes, je commence  mieux te cerner.


Non, c'est parce qu' ct tu fustiges la droite et le PS qui n'coutent pas le peuple, alors qu'au final tu viens d'crire exactement la mme chose.

----------


## r0d

> Le "bruit et l'odeur" de Chirac, c'tait pas en 2002 mais en 1988,  peu prs.


Ok ok, au temps pour moi. C'tait 1991 pour tre exact, je viens de vrifier. Mais ce que je voulais dire c'tait que ce discours "diviseur" ne date pas de Hollande, ni mme de Sarkozy. Et cette petite erreur de date, et de cherche, n'infirme pas mon raisonnement. Pardon!  ::oops::  (on s'excuse quand on contrepte... elle est nulle en plus  ::oops::  )

----------


## fcharton2

> Si on recoupe cet tat de fait avec le virage scuritaire et diviseur des discours politiques qu'a dcid Chirac en 2002 (on se souvient du "bruit et l'odeur"), il me parait difficile de nier un rapport de cause  effet.


Il me parait au contraire assez facile de voir la supercherie. Tu nous cite un article qui cite un sondage ifop (et quelques statistiques dont tu conviens qu'elles sont douteuses) qui donne comme base 2002, probablement parce que c'est le dbut de leur baromtres.

Tu rapproches cela d'un discours de Chirac des annes 80, que tu situes en 2002, et donc tu en dduis le lien de cause  effet.

Je ne vais pas tirer sur l'ambulance, mais j'ai du mal avec ce genre de vrit...




> Je raconte a parce que a montre  quel point la communication du gouvernement est suivie par les mdia, ce qui applique un effet multiplicateur  cette dernire.


C'est la gnration France Info. Les mdias d'information n'ont plus assez de contenu pour remplir leur grille 24/7, ou alimenter leur site. Du coup, n'importe quel fait divers est promu au rang d'info nationale, n'importe quelle tude bidon (24% des roux auraient une tendance  l'embonpoint...) et n'importe quel communiqu de presse devient une "source". 

Mais je crois que l o tu fais erreur, c'est quand tu crois que les mdias ont conserv leur influence du temps o ils taient LA source d'information unique et officielle. Aujourd'hui, le dluge d'information est tel que tout le monde les lit en diagonale. 

Donc oui, ils rptent servilement la communication du gouvernement, mais comme tout le monde s'en fout...




> Aprs oui, a n'explique pas tout. Par exemple lors du rfrendum pour le TCE, 99% des mdias faisaient littralement campagne pour le 'pour', mais c'est le 'non' qui a gagn. A noter que, si mes souvenirs sont bons, dans le dpartement du 75, le 'pour' a reu quelque chose comme 75% des suffrages.


Prcisment... note aussi le soutien infatigable des mdias pour Hollande, qui ne s'est traduit que par une courte victoire au second tour. Note l'incapacit de nos quotidiens nationaux, chantre de la social dmocratie  la franaise,  empcher l'effondrement de l'image du gouvernement. 

Je crois que tu refuses de voir que les mdias n'ont jamais autant relay la propagande officielle (du gouvernement, de l'opposition, des grandes entreprises), mais n'ont jamais t aussi discrdits, et qu'il y a certainement un lien entre les deux. 

Pas besoin d'tre Bourdieu pour le comprendre...




> C'est pour a qu'en gnral on crit cons (avec le 's'). Mais ok, c'est vrai que c'est pas trs cool et je comprend mieux ta raction.


Prcisment, d'ailleurs voici l'article en question... (tu noteras le s  nocons)

http://www.lepoint.fr/chroniques/la-...-1762543_2.php




> C'est la mme remarque pour tout le reste de tes exemples, tes comparaisons ne sont pas correctes. J'ai expliqu ce que veut dire "no-cons" et pourquoi on pouvait l'appliquer  toi et Zemmour, rponds plutt l-dessus au lieu d'numrer des comparaisons qui n'ont pas de sens (on appelle a "l'homme de paille" en rhtorique, c'est un paralogisme) .


Rhooo lui! Je t'ai expliqu, et Zemmour mieux que moi encore, en quoi la droite franaise n'avait AUCUN rapport avec les noconservateurs  l'amricaine. 

Et sur la notion de "conservateur", la question demeure: c'est quoi un conservateur? Si cela veut juste dire d'essayer de conserver certaines valeurs ou institutions, je prtends que tout le monde l'est. Et si tu ajoutes "no" devant pour autoriser certaines "dviations" autour de la dfinition de base, cela devient parfaitement creux. 

Me dire que mes comparaisons sont fausses, sans expliquer quoi que ce soit, n'est pas un argument.




> Effectivement. Mais bon, le mot 'conservateur' a t choisi pour les conservateurs de droite, je n'y peux rien. Mais tu as raison, il y a des conservateurs de gauche. Et mme pis, nous sommes forcment tous un peu conservateurs, car nous sommes bien obligs de nous baser sur le pass, tant sur le concret que sur les thories/idologies, pour se forger notre propre grille de lecture.


Donc, que veut dire "nocon"? Si tu peux appliquer ce terme  tout le monde...

Je reviendrai sur la suite (ou pas), l il faut que je bosse
Francois

----------


## david06600

> C'est bien simple: les franais sont devenus invivables. Ils sont trop mfiants, trop tristes, trop replis sur eux-mme. La France est devenue chiante  mourir! Ce n'est pas une question de "respect des travailleurs", ou quoi que ce soit, c'est juste que le poison de l'extrme droite, diffus par le droite institutionnelle depuis Chirac et relaye par les mdias de masse, et maintenant mme par le PS, a trop intoxiqu les franais et les a rendu insupportable.


J'ai plutt l'impression que la pense dominante depuis des dcennies,  la pense des gens qui sont gentils, celle qui est la plus rpandue dans les mdias est plus proche de tes ides, des ides de l'extrme gauche que des miennes en ce qui concerne l'ouverture, vu qu'ici tu parles de repli des franais.  C'est peut tre en train de tourner en ce moment (je ne veux pas trop m'avancer) mais c'est assez rcent.  Pour ma part je trouve que c'est plutt bon signe et j'espre que a va se concrtiser et ne pas s'arrter en si bon chemin.
Sinon dans ce que tu dis, on pourrait dire la mme chose en remplaant extrme droite par extrme gauche.  Ca me paraitrait plus juste par ailleurs, car pour moi c'est bien l'extrme gauche qui distille la haine de soi depuis qu'elle existe.  C'est bien l'extrme gauche qui mprise, rabaisse, ddaigne la culture populaire, certaines valeurs qui ont fait la France non ?  C'est bien l'extrme gauche qui mprise, rabaisse, ddaigne les valeurs de la morale, les valeurs portes par la religion (mais uniquement les chrtiens blancs of course)... Donc pour moi c'est plutt l'extrme gauche qui mprise, rabaisse, ddaigne une bonne partie de tout ce qui fonde la socit en gnrale et en particuliers tout ce qui a fond la socit Franaise, historiquement blanche de souche europenne.   Tu rajoutes  a une immigration massive, une propagande froce (mais qui ne passe plus pour beaucoup de gens) nous vantant les bienfaits et les richesses apports par l'immigration sans laquelle nous ne serions rien bien sur et que nous devons accepter sans conditions, pour notre bien.  Tout ceci cr une fracture au sein de la socit plus  un sentiment de ne plus tre chez soi, et tu as le rsultat de socit que nous avons actuellement.
Ensuite moi je vote FN mais je peux te dire que je n'ai pas attendu l'extrme gauche, le socialisme, l'islam ou les richesses de l'immigration pour tre solidaire et agrable envers les miens (et ils me l'ont toujours bien rendu).
Pour finir je prcise que rien de ce que je dis n'est  caractre raciste (oui je dois me justifier auprs des gens qui sont gentils et qui pensent bien).  
Tu as toi mme dit que tu ne croyais pas en l'assimilation, et je partage cet avis (bien que l'assimilation d'europens soit possible).  La solution pour moi c'est le vote FN.
Dsol pour mes horribles ... fautes  ::):

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> Pour finir je prcise que *rien* de ce que je dis *n*'est *pas*  caractre raciste (oui je dois me justifier auprs des gens qui sont gentils et qui pensent bien).
> (...)


Fais gaffe, tu es en train de dire que tous tes propos sont  caractre raciste.
J'imagine que tu voulais dire l'inverse.  :;):

----------


## r0d

> C'est bien l'extrme gauche qui mprise, rabaisse, ddaigne la culture populaire, certaines valeurs qui ont fait la France non ?


a c'est dans l'imaginaire du forum politique de developpez.com, la ralit est fort diffrente.




> C'est bien l'extrme gauche qui mprise, rabaisse, ddaigne les valeurs de la morale, les valeurs portes par la religion (mais uniquement les chrtiens blancs of course)


a c'est dans l'imaginaire de la droite extrme et de l'extrme droite, la ralit est fort diffrente.




> Donc pour moi c'est plutt l'extrme gauche qui mprise, rabaisse, ddaigne une bonne partie de tout ce qui fonde la socit en gnrale et en particuliers tout ce qui a fond la socit Franaise, historiquement blanche de souche europenne.


a c'est juste du dlire paranoaque; a ne vaut pas la peine que je ragisse l-dessus.




> Tu as toi mme dit que tu ne croyais pas en l'assimilation


J'aimerais bien que tu me montres o j'ai dit a. Je sais  quel message tu fais rfrence, mais tu n'as rien compris. Relis-le, peut-tre qu'une deuxime lecture te permettra d'y comprendre quelque chose. Mais je ne raisonne pas de faon binaire, donc je doute que tu puisses apprhender son contenu.

----------


## Invit

> Mais je crois que l o tu fais erreur, c'est quand tu crois que les mdias ont conserv leur influence du temps o ils taient LA source d'information unique et officielle.


Il me semble qu'il dit plutt le contraire, non ?



> Je t'assures que de nombreuses ides circulent grce  internet, en marge des mdias institutionnels.

----------


## david06600

@Aniki, bien vu merci.
@r0d, si tu te places au dessus de tout le monde, on va pas aller loin c'est sur, donc ok discussion clause avec toi, mais garde tes dlires de France et de Franais replis sur eux mme parce qu'ils ne pensent pas comme toi.  Et excuse moi, mais je trouve tes raisonnements assez simplistes, du style "Hello World!" de la pense fournit  l'aide du framework "Marx" si je pouvais faire un parallle avec le dveloppement d'applications.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il me semble qu'il dit plutt le contraire, non ?


Ce ne sont pas des choses diffrentes, mais deux faons de regarder la mme volution.

Ce que je dis, c'est que l'internet, et l'info 24/7, et le sensationnalisme, ont entam la crdibilit des mdias traditionnels.

Ce que Rod dit, c'est que d'autres sources d'information sont apparues, notamment sur l'internet.

On est d'accord, en fait. Comme souvent d'ailleurs, comme quoi, les oppositions gauche-droite, c'est davantage le doigt que la lune.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> @r0d, si tu te places au dessus de tout le monde, on va pas aller loin c'est sur, donc ok discussion clause avec toi, mais garde tes dlires de France et de Franais replis sur eux mme parce qu'ils ne pensent pas comme toi.  Et excuse moi, mais je trouve tes raisonnements assez simplistes, du style "Hello World!" de la pense fournit  l'aide du framework "Marx" si je pouvais faire un parallle avec le dveloppement d'applications.


David, faire discuter une personne qui encourage le repli sur soit avec une autre qui veut s'ouvrir sur le reste du monde, ca me parait impossible.
Quand en plus tu discutes avec des personnes qui sont all voir ailleurs ce qu'il se passe, et pas juste pour les vacances, et qui voit la diffrence de mentalit, le dbat devient impossible.

Je rejoindrais Rod sur le repli sur soit des franais. Pour moi, c'est une sorte d'arrogance mal place hrite de la mentalit colonialiste qui voudrait que la France soit meilleure que les autres, et l'on ne parle mme pas des franais qui sont des surhommes.
La vrit est toute autre et il existe un sacr niveau de btise qui se cache derrire tout ca pas trs loin de la mentalit : "c'est moi qu'ai la plus grosse"... Ca amuse un temps, mais on s'en lasse un peu aussi. Parfois on aspire a des dbats un peu plus haut niveau.
Cel ne veut pas dire que c'est une fatalit ou le cas de tous, mais la peur de l'autre est bien plus prsente en France que dans beaucoup de pays. Le mpris de l'autre aussi avec la condescendance qui va avec.
On a parfois l'impression que la France y perd beaucoup.

Le pire, c'est que a dessert la France, parce qu'on est progressivement en train de descendre, qu'on ne l'admet pas et qu'on se replie de plus en plus sur les autres... D'un autre cot, les peuples qui s'opposent  nous s'ouvre, changent des connaissances et progressent bien plus vite.

Je bosse pour un des grands groupe Franais et 80% des projets d'envergure internationale sont confis (ou nous sont proposs)  notre centre international. Pas pour des raisons de couts, mais de mentalit.
C'est triste quand on en arrive a ce point l.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je rejoindrais Rod sur le repli sur soit des franais....
> Le pire, c'est que a dessert la France, parce qu'on est progressivement en train de descendre, qu'on ne l'admet pas et qu'on se replie de plus en plus sur les autres... D'un autre cot, les peuples qui s'opposent  nous s'ouvre, changent des connaissances et progressent bien plus vite.


On le voit trs bien d'ailleurs un peu partout en Europe (Grce par exemple) ou les partis nationalistes sont en trs nets rgression, n'est-ce pas ?  ::roll:: 

Je ne prtend pas tre meilleur ou pire qu'un autre parce que je suis franais, mais trouve assez amusant qu'un mec qui mprise la France et les franais  ce point d'en tre parti, vienne ici nous expliquer  quel les autres sont meilleurs, plus ouverts, etc... Tu vis en Roumanie, il me semble, non ? Alors, pourquoi ces Roumains si ouverts d'esprits ont fait des lois si sectaires afin que les Roms ne puissent pas travailler chez eux ? Aprs, c'est facile de traiter les franais de racistes parce qu'ils ne souhaitent pas accueillir ces Roms qui sont rejets dans leur propre pays...
Mais je suis sr que tu vas nous expliquer  quel point, les roumains veulent conserver ce peuple nomade, et que ce sont les roms qui veulent partir, et venir vivre dans notre pays de merde, ctoyer des gens rances  l'esprit troit.

----------


## fcharton2

> Je ne prtend pas tre meilleur ou pire qu'un autre parce que je suis franais, mais trouve assez amusant qu'un mec qui mprise la France et les franais  ce point d'en tre parti, vienne ici nous expliquer  quel les autres sont meilleurs, plus ouverts, etc...


C'est marrant, je viens de dire la mme chose  Rod sur l'autre fil...

Francois

----------


## david06600

> David, faire discuter une personne qui encourage le repli sur soit avec une autre qui veut s'ouvrir sur le reste du monde, ca me parait impossible.
> Quand en plus tu discutes avec des personnes qui sont all voir ailleurs ce qu'il se passe, et pas juste pour les vacances, et qui voit la diffrence de mentalit, le dbat devient impossible.


Non r0d et d'autre sur le forum et l'extrme gauche en gnral, n'encourage pas  l'ouverture, mais au gnocide, au pillage et au nivellement par le bas de la France.
La France a toujours t un pays ouvert car les Franais sont ouverts, pas besoin des leons de r0d, des socialistes, de l'extrme gauche ou n'importe quels autres bien pensant gnocidaire.
Et pour info, j'ai pass les 3/4 de ma vie en dehors de France, trs trs loin de la France et mme de l'Europe, en pays francophone mais aussi plusieurs annes en pays anglophone.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...l'extrme gauche en gnral, n'encourage pas  l'ouverture, mais au gnocide, au pillage et au nivellement par le bas de la France.


Je veux bien croire que les ides d'extrme gauche (comme toutes les ides extrmistes d'ailleurs) ne sont pas ma tasse de th, mais qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire qu'elles encouragent un gnocide ? Et lequel, de gnocide ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir sur le "sentiment" d'inscurit, "l'impression" de laxisme.

Voil un document rel qui n'arrange pas les choses.

Alors, les beaux penseurs du "les ressentis c'est de la merde", vous en pensez quoi du ressenti, l ?  :8-):

----------


## GPPro

> Pour revenir sur le "sentiment" d'inscurit, "l'impression" de laxisme.
> 
> Voil un document rel qui n'arrange pas les choses.
> 
> Alors, les beaux penseurs du "les ressentis c'est de la merde", vous en pensez quoi du ressenti, l ?


Super un fait-divers... En plus relay par RTL, un argument de poids, je m'incline !!!

PS : Mais que fait la police ? et que branle Hollande, toujours pas de nouvelle loi ???

----------


## david06600

> Je veux bien croire que les ides d'extrme gauche (comme toutes les ides extrmistes d'ailleurs) ne sont pas ma tasse de th, mais qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire qu'elles encouragent un gnocide ? Et lequel, de gnocide ?


Un remplacement de population par immigration de masse t'appelles a comment ? Ouverture ?  Moi gnocide.

Tu as d'autres lments de rponses dans mon message prcdent,  moins que tu ne penses aussi que ce soit des dlires de l'extrme droite.
Et tu as toi mme soulign la haine ou le mpris de certains ici pour la France, tu dfends mme le ressenti des gens sur l'inscurit, la rponse  ta question devrait couler de source.  Mais bon tu reviens de loin, et je remarque dans tes messages que tu as beaucoup changer par rapport  il y a a peine quelques mois.  Je suis pas dou pour expliquer les choses donc je vais devoir te laisser mditer sur ce que je perois de l'extrme gauche.

----------


## Lucio_

> Un remplacement de population par immigration de masse t'appelles a comment ? Ouverture ?  Moi gnocide.


Le premier gnocide de l'histoire sans victimes mais avec une augmentation de la population.

----------


## david06600

> Le premier gnocide de l'histoire sans victimes mais avec une augmentation de la population.


De la population de base ? Non, une nouvelle population.  Pour toi a sera une volution, pour moi toujours un gnocide.

----------


## Lucio_

> De la population de base ? Non, une nouvelle population.  Pour toi a sera une volution, pour moi toujours un gnocide.


Personnne n'est oblig d'utiliser les mots adequats a une situation, mais il faut accepter que sa crdibilit en prend un coup.  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Un remplacement de population par immigration de masse t'appelles a comment ? Ouverture ?  Moi gnocide.
> 
> Tu as d'autres lments de rponses dans mon message prcdent,  moins que tu ne penses aussi que ce soit des dlires de l'extrme droite.
> Et tu as toi mme soulign la haine ou le mpris de certains ici pour la France, tu dfends mme le ressenti des gens sur l'inscurit, la rponse  ta question devrait couler de source.  Mais bon tu reviens de loin, et je remarque dans tes messages que tu as beaucoup changer par rapport  il y a a peine quelques mois.  Je suis pas dou pour expliquer les choses donc je vais devoir te laisser mditer sur ce que je perois de l'extrme gauche.


Ok tu es nul en franais, mais les mots ont un sens, tu devrais peut-tre ouvrir un dico de temps en temps.

----------


## david06600

> Personnne n'est oblig d'utiliser les mots adequats a une situation, mais il faut accepter que la crdibilit en prenne un coup.


Le remplacement d'une population par une autre, moi j'appelle a un gnocide.

----------


## Lucio_

> Le remplacement d'une population par une autre, moi j'appelle a un gnocide.


Un gnocide est l'extermination physique, intentionnelle, systmatique et programme d'un groupe ou d'une partie d'un groupe en raison de ses origines ethniques, religieuses ou sociales.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A9nocide

Un remplacement qui consiste a rajouter des gens a d'autres gens, n'est pas une extermination.

EN gros vous pouvez appeler un chien, un chat, c'est pas pour autant qu'il va miauler.

----------


## david06600

> Un gnocide est l'extermination physique, intentionnelle, systmatique et programme d'un groupe ou d'une partie d'un groupe en raison de ses origines ethniques, religieuses ou sociales.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A9nocide
> 
> Un remplacement qui consiste a rajouter des gens a d'autres gens, n'est pas une extermination.
> 
> EN gros vous pouvez appeler un chien, un chat, c'est pas pour autant qu'il va miauler.


Un remplacement ce n'est pas rajouter des personnes...Mais bon bref, comme tu veux, je vais pas dbattre 3 mois la dessus avec vous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Super un fait-divers... En plus relay par RTL, un argument de poids, je m'incline !!!
> 
> PS : Mais que fait la police ? et que branle Hollande, toujours pas de nouvelle loi ???


Ce n'est pas un fait divers, justement. Le fait divers, c'est l'agression, et a n'a pas vraiment fait les unes, ou trs peu, bref, on n'en a pas parl tant que a (j'ai dcouvert l'affaire avec cette info). La, on n'est plus dans le fait divers mais dans le traitement judiciaire. 

Ce que met en avant cette info, c'est le manque de moyens. Si tu veux vraiment t'en prendre  Hollande, sur ce dossier, on peut lui reprocher de n'avoir pas tenu ses promesses quand il parait de r-valuer les effectifs dans la justice. Vu les moyens de la France, c'tait couru d'avance qu'il ne pourrait pas tenir ce genre de promesses. Le problme de la justice en France est un problme de moyens. Pas assez de prisons, de magistrats, de gardiens, ... et c'est pas avec les politiques rcentes et actuelles que a va s'amliorer. Ce qui frappe dans ce dossier, c'est que le bijoutier qui a tu un braqueur, il est sorti de prison avec un bracelet lectronique, et pas ces agresseurs. La question est : "qui semble le plus dangereux ? Le bijoutier ou ces agresseurs ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un remplacement de population par immigration de masse t'appelles a comment ? Ouverture ?  Moi gnocide.


Ni ouverture, ni gnocide.
Il n'y a pas remplacement de la population par les populations immigrantes, dilution, si tu veux. Aprs ce peut tre une bonne chose, mais pour cela il faudrait que les conditions conomiques, sociales et infra structurelles soient favorables, et ce n'est pas le cas actuellement.




> Tu as d'autres lments de rponses dans mon message prcdent,  moins que tu ne penses aussi que ce soit des dlires de l'extrme droite.
> Et tu as toi mme soulign la haine ou le mpris de certains ici pour la France, tu dfends mme le ressenti des gens sur l'inscurit, la rponse  ta question devrait couler de source.  Mais bon tu reviens de loin, et je remarque dans tes messages que tu as beaucoup changer par rapport  il y a a peine quelques mois.  Je suis pas dou pour expliquer les choses donc je vais devoir te laisser mditer sur ce que je perois de l'extrme gauche.


Non, ne crois pas que j'ai rellement chang. La situation a chang, et les craintes que j'avais ont noy mes espoirs. Les deux taient grands et hlas ce sont les craintes qui se sont avres tre fondes.

Comme je l'ai dit je ne suis pas pour les extrmes, de gauche comme de droite. Leurs idologies (pas si loignes l'une de l'autre) bases sur la haine et l'envie ne m'attirent pas le moins du monde. Je reste galement convaincu qu'un meilleur partage des richesses est essentiel pour un monde en quilibre, et que le capitalisme est, comme le communisme, une plaie pour l'humanit.

----------


## david06600

> Ni ouverture, ni gnocide.
> Il n'y a pas remplacement de la population par les populations immigrantes, dilution, si tu veux. Aprs ce peut tre une bonne chose, mais pour cela il faudrait que les conditions conomiques, sociales et infra structurelles soient favorables, et ce n'est pas le cas actuellement.


C'est le peuple de base qui se dilut vu les proportions et les diffrences.  De bonnes conditions n'auraient rien chang.  Moi j'ai pas envie de me faire diluer.



> Comme je l'ai dit je ne suis pas pour les extrmes, de gauche comme de droite. Leurs idologies (pas si loignes l'une de l'autre) bases sur la haine et l'envie ne m'attirent pas le moins du monde.


L'extrme gauche passe son temps  chier sur la France et  rabaisser les Franais, comme tu as pu le constater, comment veux-tu que quelque chose de positif sorte de ce groupe.  Le FN lutte pour une France forte et fire, a fait quand mme une grande diffrence rien que a.  



> Je reste galement convaincu qu'un meilleur partage des richesses est essentiel pour un monde en quilibre, et que le capitalisme est, comme le communisme, une plaie pour l'humanit.


Clairement, mais en attendant de trouver mieux que le capitalisme, on va pas se bouffer du communisme.  En attendant aux prochaines lections on vote tous FN  :;): .

----------


## ManusDei

> L'extrme gauche passe son temps  chier sur la France et  rabaisser les Franais, comme tu as pu le constater, comment veux-tu que quelque chose de positif sorte de ce groupe.  Le FN lutte pour une France forte et fire, a fait quand mme une grande diffrence rien que a.


Les gens du FdG que je connais disent exactement l'inverse  ::mouarf:: 

Quelque chose me dit que vous n'avez pas la mme dfinition de ce qu'est la France.

----------


## david06600

> Les gens du FdG que je connais disent exactement l'inverse 
> 
> Quelque chose me dit que vous n'avez pas la mme dfinition de ce qu'est la France.


Rien ne les empche d'avoir la dfinition de la France qu'ils veulent, on verra le rsultat aux lections  ::):

----------


## phili_b

Peste et cholra, tout a....

Avec un  point commun la dmagogie puissance 10. A l'extrme gauche la volont d'une seule classe, et la haine des autres classes,  l'extrme droite la volont d'une seule race/culture, et la haine des autres races/culture.

----------


## david06600

> Peste et cholra, tout a....
> 
> Avec un  point commun la dmagogie puissance 10. A l'extrme gauche la volont d'une seule classe, et la haine des autres classes,  l'extrme droite la volont d'une seule race/culture, et la haine des autres races/culture.


Peut tre, je ne vais pas discuter tes dfinitions, mais juste le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'extrme droite telle que tu la dcris en France...

----------


## Rayek

> C'est le peuple de base qui se dilut vu les proportions et les diffrences.  De bonnes conditions n'auraient rien chang.  Moi j'ai pas envie de me faire diluer.


C'est dj trop tard. Des franais pur souche, je doute qu'il y en ai encore. D'ailleur c'est pas toi qui a un parent d'origine italienne ?




> Clairement, mais en attendant de trouver mieux que le capitalisme, on va pas se bouffer du communisme.  En attendant aux prochaines lections on vote tous FN .


Je ne voterai jamais pour le FN.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le peuple de base qui se dilut vu les proportions et les diffrences.  De bonnes conditions n'auraient rien chang.  Moi j'ai pas envie de me faire diluer.


Ou alors dans de l'alcool...  :;): 
Sans blague, ce n'est pas le nombre d'immigrer qui pose problme, mais le fait qu'on soit incapable de les assimiler. Dans le sens, capable de leur fournir un toit, un travail, des moyens de se sentir chez eux et de faire en sorte que nous ne les percevions pas comme un problme, mais comme un avantage.

Dans l'esprit des gens de gauche, c'est cela. Mais, hlas, comme dans beaucoup de domaine on a mis la charrue avant les bufs. On a accueillit sans se donner les moyens de bien recevoir. Rsultat, on a cr des bidons villes dans lesquels le mpris de la France s'est instaur. Aujourd'hui on est dans une impasse, avec Schengen d'un cot, qui rend nos frontires permables, et une crise conomique et sociale qui dure, on a une monte de la violence et de la haine qui ne prsage rien de bon.

Dans ce contexte, mettre de l'huile sur le feu, n'est pas bon du tout. C'est pour cela que je ne suis pas pour l'extrme gauche, qui ouvre les vannes de l'immigration quand il faut les fermer, ni pour l'extrme droite qui agite des drapeaux pour exciter les foules.




> Peut tre, je ne vais pas discuter tes dfinitions, mais juste le fait qu'il n'y a pas d'extrme droite telle que tu la dcris en France...


Le FN c'est exactement cela. Un parti qui prne la haine de l'autre  cause de sa race ou de sa religion.

----------


## pmithrandir

> On le voit trs bien d'ailleurs un peu partout en Europe (Grce par exemple) ou les partis nationalistes sont en trs nets rgression, n'est-ce pas ? 
> 
> Je ne prtend pas tre meilleur ou pire qu'un autre parce que je suis franais, mais trouve assez amusant qu'un mec qui mprise la France et les franais  ce point d'en tre parti, vienne ici nous expliquer  quel les autres sont meilleurs, plus ouverts, etc... .


Prendre la grce comme exemple pour le pays... je suis pas sur que ca soit la bonne facon de faire.

Pour la Roumanie, je parlais d'une mentalit. Par contre, leur principal travail rside dans l'accueil des populations dfavorises : 
 - rom
 - handicaps(mme si ca c'est pas mal du tout)
 - entraide en gnral.

Le systme n'est pas parfait, loin s'en faut. par contre, on cotoie des gens qui regarde vers l'avenir, qui croie en une amlioration, et qui construise cette amlioration. 
Ca fait bien longtemps que les 30 glorieuses sont passes, mais on en parle encore avec nostalgie. Toute initiative est bloque dans l'oeuf et le progrs fait gnralement peur(bioethique, scurit, ...)

C'est cette mentalit qui membte... parce que ca ne nous fait pas progresser.

----------


## GPPro

La Roumanie on en reparle dans 30 Ans. La ils profitent bien de leur intgration dans l'Europe et du rattrapage du communisme. Mais dans le systme capitaliste, une fois ce type de moteurs disparus, c'est la merde pour tout le monde pareil.

----------


## _skip

> Ou alors dans de l'alcool... 
> Sans blague, ce n'est pas le nombre d'immigrer qui pose problme, mais le fait qu'on soit incapable de les assimiler. Dans le sens, capable de leur fournir un toit, un travail, des moyens de se sentir chez eux et de faire en sorte que nous ne les percevions pas comme un problme, mais comme un avantage.


Pour qu'elle soit perue comme un avantage, il aurait fallu que l'immigration soit organise selon les besoins conomiques de la France. Perso je trouve particulirement dtestable qu'on ne puisse pas du tout prendre en charge ce problme srieusement sans que a tombe dans "la haine, les heures sombres" et toutes ces conneries.

Quant aux responsables, autant il y a des gens  gauche qui ont prn le mtissage et le multiculturalisme au nom d'une idologie universaliste sans-frontiriste ridicule, autant il y a des gens  droite qui ont t ravis de pouvoir s'approvisionner en personnel de maison, de remplir leurs usines et leurs chantiers avec cette main d'oeuvre bon march, corvable  merci et non mobilisable politiquement.
Du 50-50 quoi... Le truc c'est comment on sort?

----------


## david06600

> Le truc c'est comment on sort?


On en sortira pas avant d'tre tous dilus et de tous tre pays 200 euros par mois, tellement que la plupart des gens sont formats et dbiles.

----------


## phili_b

> Pour qu'elle soit perue comme un avantage, il aurait fallu que l'immigration soit organise selon les besoins conomiques de la France.


On peut certes discuter du regroupement familial, mais  entre 1945 et 1970 l'immigration tait du  un besoin conomique, c'est la France qui en a fait appel principalement pour la  reconstruction.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On en sortira pas avant d'tre tous dilus et de tous tre pays 200 euros par mois, tellement que la plupart des gens sont formats et dbiles.


C'est le programme conomique du FN, a ? Tous pays 200/mois sauf les "bons aryens franais" ?

----------


## _skip

> On en sortira pas avant d'tre tous dilus et de tous tre pays 200 euros par mois, tellement que la plupart des gens sont formats et dbiles.


J'imagine bien le bac d'acide  ::aie:: 




> C'est le programme conomique du FN, a ? Tous pays 200/mois sauf les "bons aryens franais" ?


Non en fait les 200 euros par mois, c'est plutt goldman sachs qui le prconise, au dbut de l'anne ils ont conseill une baisse de salaire de 30% en France, parce que bon, Il y a aucune raison qu'on ait un meilleur revenu que les Roumains.

----------


## david06600

> C'est le programme conomique du FN, a ? Tous pays 200/mois sauf les "bons aryens franais" ?


T'es grave, je pensais que tu avais voluer je me suis tromp.  Quand je parlais de formatage, t'en est un bel exemple.
Bon all sans rancune, je vous laisse.

----------


## clairetj

Vu qu'on parle (on a parl) beaucoup d'inscurit sur ce fil et que c'est quand mme un peu tendu l'ambiance (enfin je trouve), je vous propose un petit intermde dtente et humour avec le:

"Vous tes mal tomb" du jour: http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-div...ml#xtor=SEC-69

----------


## _Carole

> Vu qu'on parle (on a parl) beaucoup d'inscurit sur ce fil et que c'est quand mme un peu tendu l'ambiance (enfin je trouve), je vous propose un petit intermde dtente et humour avec le:
> 
> "Vous tes mal tomb" du jour: http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-div...ml#xtor=SEC-69


J'admire beaucoup ta persvrance  vouloir recentrer le sujet et stopper les "c'est celui qui dit qui y est..." et autres interventions qui n'apportent plus grand chose. 

J'avais dj vu, je crois, un sujet similaire mais c'est vrai que pour le coup, les probabilits taient faibles mais voil, c'est "bien tomb"  ::): 
Et je pense qu'ils sont pas prs de retenter, au moins !

----------


## clairetj

> J'admire beaucoup ta persvrance  vouloir recentrer le sujet et stopper les "c'est celui qui dit qui y est..." et autres interventions qui n'apportent plus grand chose. 
> 
> J'avais dj vu, je crois, un sujet similaire mais c'est vrai que pour le coup, les probabilits taient faibles mais voil, c'est "bien tomb" 
> Et je pense qu'ils sont pas prs de retenter, au moins !


Effectivemet j'avais dj vu un sujet similaire  Montpellier si je ne me trompe pas o les agresseurs taient tomb sur des flics en civil. Bon certes la probabilit de tomb sur des flics en civil est relativement mince mais l ce que je trouve beau c'est que se soit "tomb" sur des stagiaire du GIGN, franchement la probabilit de tomb sur des membres (mme stagiaire) du GIGN est vraiment infime quand tu sais que l'effectif du GIGN est de 420 personnes en 2013

----------


## el_slapper

On peut aussi tomber sur une membre de l'quipe de France de Karat. Elle est arriv, un matin, avec un norme oeil au beurre noir(l'effet de surprise avait jou contre elle), mais hilare, heureuse du bon coup qu'elle venait de jouer  un dlinquant aussi brutal que malchanceux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'es grave, je pensais que tu avais voluer je me suis tromp.  Quand je parlais de formatage, t'en est un bel exemple.
> Bon all sans rancune, je vous laisse.


Tu peux penser ce que tu veux, j'ai peut-tre forc le trait (de manire tout  fait volontaire), mais un parti qui prne la "prfrence nationale" n'entre pas dans mes critres de parti politique frquentable.

Je suis pour une immigration plus contrle, contre les rgulations de masses, mais pas contre les trangers et travailleurs trangers, l est la diffrence.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non en fait les 200 euros par mois, c'est plutt goldman sachs qui le prconise, au dbut de l'anne ils ont conseill une baisse de salaire de 30% en France, parce que bon, Il y a aucune raison qu'on ait un meilleur revenu que les Roumains.


Ca peut paraitre dur, mais si 2 personnes te fournissent le mme service, l'un pour 2000 et l'autre pour 1500, je doute que tu irais voir celui a 2000. Si la qualit est la mme j'entends.

Et fondamentalement, il est possible de se poser la question, qu'est ce qui justifie que certains salaris reoivent plus d'argent que d'autres a comptences gales.

Pour ma part, je pense que si le smig baissait a 700, on crerait beaucoup d'emplois. Pas de emplois passionnant, mais des emplois quand mme. Et le problme rsident dans le logement avec ce niveau de salaire, on pourrait travailler dessus de manire dcorrle. Un gardien d'immeuble qui coute 1700 ou un autre qui coute 1200, la diffrence est notable. 
C'est un truc qui est impressionnant, en Roumanie, mais galement au Canada. Comme la diffrence de salaire peut tre trs importante, il existe beaucoup de services qui se mettent en place. Mnage, gardien, entretien divers, etc...

----------


## fredinkan

> Et fondamentalement, il est possible de se poser la question, qu'est ce qui justifie que certains salaris reoivent plus d'argent que d'autres a comptences gales.


Le fait qu'il est parfois impossible de vivre sur place avec moins ?
Si tu veux bon exemple, regarde plusieurs zones frontalires, en particulier  Genve ?
(Histoire que vous n'ayez pas besoin de chercher pourquoi, il suffit de regarder le loyer moyen pour un T3 et le salaire mdian. Vous comprendrez... Enfin j'espre.)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca peut paraitre dur, mais si 2 personnes te fournissent le mme service, l'un pour 2000 et l'autre pour 1500, je doute que tu irais voir celui a 2000. Si la qualit est la mme j'entends.
> 
> Et fondamentalement, il est possible de se poser la question, qu'est ce qui justifie que certains salaris reoivent plus d'argent que d'autres a comptences gales.
> 
> Pour ma part, je pense que si le smig baissait a 700, on crerait beaucoup d'emplois. Pas de emplois passionnant, mais des emplois quand mme. Et le problme rsident dans le logement avec ce niveau de salaire, on pourrait travailler dessus de manire dcorrle. Un gardien d'immeuble qui coute 1700 ou un autre qui coute 1200, la diffrence est notable. 
> C'est un truc qui est impressionnant, en Roumanie, mais galement au Canada. Comme la diffrence de salaire peut tre trs importante, il existe beaucoup de services qui se mettent en place. Mnage, gardien, entretien divers, etc...


A te lire, je me demande mme pourquoi on paye les gens pour leur travail. Il suffirait qu'on mette en place un truc du genre. Des baraquements en tle et en bois, un poil  bois au milieu, une pice plus ou moins grande selon le nombre de personne constituant la famille. On leur donne des paillasses et y a un camion qui distribue la soupe matin, midi et soir. Les gens bossent 14/16h par jour, 7 jours sur 7, pas besoin de vacances, une tl dans une salle commune avec un programme choisi par le patronat, on leur fournit les tenues de travail (c'est tout ce dont ils ont besoin) les enfants vont  l'cole patronale jusqu' 14 ans pour apprendre un boulot ( l'enseignement est restreint au strict apprentissage d'un mtier). Pas besoin de leur verser un salaire, tout ce dont ils ont besoin (not ci-avant) est gnreusement fournit par le patronat en contre partie de leur travail (que le Patronat, dans sa grande bont, leur accorde de leur 14 ans  leur mort). Une personne ne pouvant plus travailler (cause maladie, age, accident, ...) est ... recycle dans un "domaine de fin de vie" (anciennement cimetire).

HA, Pierre, tu m'as donn envie..  ::ccool::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le fait qu'il est parfois impossible de vivre sur place avec moins ?
> Si tu veux bon exemple, regarde plusieurs zones frontalires, en particulier  Genve ?
> (Histoire que vous n'ayez pas besoin de chercher pourquoi, il suffit de regarder le loyer moyen pour un T3 et le salaire mdian. Vous comprendrez... Enfin j'espre.)


Si la boite a une contrainte gographique, je veut bien.
Mais si elle s'en fout de la ou est produit le service.

L'endroit ou l'on vit, le cout de la vie ou je ne sais quoi n'a aucun interet pour une entreprise qui n'a pas de contraintes gographiques. C'est le problme du salari. C'est comme quelqu'un qui vient demander une augmentation en disant : j'ai un nouveau gamin, il me faut plus d'argent. Si il produit autant qu'avant, pas de raison de le payer plus. 

Et on ne parle pas desclavage comme le sous entends john, mais juste de ne pas tre hypocrite.
Si je vous propose 2 PC identiques en tout points, l'un qui coute 2000 et l'autre 1500, vous achetez lequel ? (mme config, aussi lgal l'un que l'autre, mme garantie, etc...). Pour une boite, c'est la mme chose, elle achte des comptences selon ses critres. c'est tout.

----------


## fredinkan

> Et on ne parle pas desclavage comme le sous entends john, mais juste de ne pas tre hypocrite.
> Si je vous propose 2 PC identiques en tout points, l'un qui coute 2000 et l'autre 1500, vous achetez lequel ? (mme config, aussi lgal l'un que l'autre, mme garantie, etc...). Pour une boite, c'est la mme chose, elle achte des comptences selon ses critres. c'est tout.


Ca dpend.
Mais dans le cas des produit apple, certains sont heureux de payer plus pour la mme chose (voire moins).

Aprs il y a aussi un truc que vous semblez pas mal oublier sur ce forum quand on parle de a. Il n'y a pas que les comptences techniques lors d'un entretien d'embauche. Il y a aussi les comptences sociales (dans son sens large).

Je verrai trs mal un "dev geek qui bosse dans sa cave" avec les mmes comptences technique que les miennes, mais sans aucune exprience du relationnel client, de la gestion d'quipe ou autre faire mon boulot.
Et pourtant, un grand nombre d'offre ne parlent que des comptences techniques. Du coup je vais srement me vendre plus cher vu que j'ai d'autres choses qui ne sont pas forcment qualifiables (je n'ai pas de diplme de gestion d'quipe).

Et comptences techniques gales, a se trouver facilement (par exemple dans les jeunes qui sortent d'une formation), par contre, tout l'aspect humain. C'est juste quasiment impossible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@pmithrandir) Je sais que j'ai pouss un peu loin le bouchon, mais ce discours complaisant sur les bienfaits de la mondialisation ont tendance  m'hrisser le poil et dans le mauvais sens, en plus.

Ce que je me suis toujours demand, c'est pourquoi les postulats sont d'abord sur le cot libral avant d'tre sur le cot social. Car, aprs tout, on pourrait trs bien dire. Si un "machin" est pay 2000 en France alors que le mme "Machin" est pay  200 en Roumanie, alors, il faut que le "Machin" en Roumanie soit pay 2000, comme a il n'y a plus de concurrence dloyale. Non ? Pourquoi, on doit lisser les profits capitalistes vers le haut et le niveau social vers le bas ?

C'tait a, la base de mon coup de gueule...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce que je me suis toujours demand, c'est pourquoi les postulats sont d'abord sur le cot libral avant d'tre sur le cot social. Car, aprs tout, on pourrait trs bien dire. Si un "machin" est pay 2000 en France alors que le mme "Machin" est pay  200 en Roumanie, alors, il faut que le "Machin" en Roumanie soit pay 2000, comme a il n'y a plus de concurrence dloyale. Non ? Pourquoi, on doit lisser les profits capitalistes vers le haut et le niveau social vers le bas ?


Aprs, mais vu les salaires mis en Roumanie pour les dveloppeurs, j'ai pour habitude de dire que la premire destination de dlocalisation en France devrait tre la province. La vie a Bucarest est chre, le reste du pays et pour moiti au moyen age(avec des smartphone mais pas l'eau courante) pour l'autre avec des petites villes dissmines prsentant moins d'attraits conomiques et des infrastructures moins bien faites.

Et je ne suis pas pour un nivellement par le bas, mais pour une moindre implication de l'tat. 

En particulier, les augmentations artificielles du smig qui rapproche les salaires des travailleurs rend pour moi le mrite moins intressant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et je ne suis pas pour un nivellement par le bas, mais pour une moindre implication de l'tat. 
> 
> En particulier, les augmentations artificielles du smig qui rapproche les salaires des travailleurs rend pour moi le mrite moins intressant.


Je suis aussi pour une moindre implication de l'tat, et mme pour une diminution voire une suppression des RSA et RMI. Mais, il faudrait aussi que l'tat arrte de pondre des lois (imposes par Bruxelles) qui dnature le rapport de force entre les individus. Les salaris dtachs dont il est question actuellement dnaturent compltement le rapport de force entre employs et patronat.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les salaris dtachs dont il est question actuellement dnaturent compltement le rapport de force entre employs et patronat.


Pour le dtachement, on a encore un autre dbat.
Le dtachement, c'est utile et indispensable. Quand j'envoie un mec de mon quipe en France pour qu'il forme ou se forme sur une techno, ce n'est pas normal qu'il soit considr comme touriste. le statut de dtach sert a ca.

Aprs, que les rgles ne soient pas appliques, ca pose pas mal de problme. Le SMIG en France par exemple.
Est-ce que le travail n'est pas plus au niveau de l'inspection du travail, et de l'exigence des diplmes appropris +  la limitation en temps du statut.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais, il faudrait aussi que l'tat arrte de pondre des lois (imposes par Bruxelles) qui dnature le rapport de force entre les individus.


J'ai pas vrifi, mais il y a pas longtemps on m'a dit que la France c'tait faite taper sur les doigts par Bruxelles parce que quand la France transcrit en droit ce qui vient de Bruxelles, ils en rajoutent plusieurs couches et dnaturent les textes.

Ce qui est tout  fait crdible, vu le mille-feuilles administratif franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le dtachement, on a encore un autre dbat.
> Le dtachement, c'est utile et indispensable. Quand j'envoie un mec de mon quipe en France pour qu'il forme ou se forme sur une techno, ce n'est pas normal qu'il soit considr comme touriste. le statut de dtach sert a ca.


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  Soit tu es naf, soit tu le fais exprs. Le statut de salaris dtachs, a permet  des boites (en France) de se faire livrer de pauvres bougres Roumains ou Polonais, et de les payer pour faire un boulot en France, en les payant comme s'ils taient dans leur pays d'origine. Donc, le seul intrt, c'est que des patrons s'en foutent plein les fouilles... 

L'inspection du travail n'y peut pas grand chose, c'est une directive europenne.
Et, videmment, pleins de pays n'ont pas intrt  ce que a change...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai pas vrifi, mais il y a pas longtemps on m'a dit que la France c'tait faite taper sur les doigts par Bruxelles parce que quand la France transcrit en droit ce qui vient de Bruxelles, ils en rajoutent plusieurs couches et dnaturent les textes.
> 
> Ce qui est tout  fait crdible, vu le mille-feuilles administratif franais.


a ne m'tonnerait pas plus que a. Mais, le problme est ailleurs. Les lois de Bruxelles ne servent que le patronat, et les lobbys. Il est l le problme de l'Europe. A la base, l'Europe devait prserver les diffrents pays de la guerre. Je crois qu'elle est en train de prparer la prochaine.  ::calim2::

----------


## gl

> Soit tu es naf, soit tu le fais exprs. Le statut de salaris dtachs, a permet  des boites (en France) de se faire livrer de pauvres bougres Roumains ou Polonais, et de les payer pour faire un boulot en France, en les payant comme s'ils taient dans leur pays d'origine. Donc, le seul intrt, c'est que des patrons s'en foutent plein les fouilles... 
> 
> L'inspection du travail n'y peut pas grand chose, c'est une directive europenne.
> Et, videmment, pleins de pays n'ont pas intrt  ce que a change...


Non, expliqu comme a, ce n'est pas la directive europenne. La directive europenne impose que les conditions de travail franaise  ces salaris dtachs en France, ainsi leur salaire doit tre suprieur aux minima franais et non pas  la hauteur de celui de leur pays. Mais les prlvements sociaux sont au niveau de ceux du pays d'origine et vers  celui-ci.

Ces salaris restent malgr tout financirement trs attirants pour les entreprises en question car :
Les prlvements plus faibles implique un cot global plus faible.Il est lgal de les payer au SMIC (ou au minimum conventionnelle) mme lorsque le salaire moyen en France dans le domaine est plus lev.

En outre, je suis loin d'tre convaincu que la directive europenne soit vraiment systmatiquement applique et que tous soient pay au del des minima.

----------


## Rayek

> Non, expliqu comme a, ce n'est pas la directive europenne. La directive europenne impose que les conditions de travail franaise  ces salaris dtachs en France, ainsi leur salaire doit tre suprieur aux minima franais et non pas  la hauteur de celui de leur pays. Mais les prlvements sociaux sont au niveau de ceux du pays d'origine et vers  celui-ci.
> 
> Ces salaris restent malgr tout financirement trs attirants pour les entreprises en question car :
> Les prlvements plus faibles implique un cot global plus faible.Il est lgal de les payer au SMIC (ou au minimum conventionnelle) mme lorsque le salaire moyen en France dans le domaine est plus lev.
> 
> En outre, je suis loin d'tre convaincu que la directive europenne soit vraiment systmatiquement applique et que tous soient pay au del des minima.


Entendu ce matin sur france info : il serait pay 500 + 1300 de frais (Prime de dplacement  ce que j'ai compris) donc en gros la socit qui embauche ne paierait que les prlvement sociaux sur les 500.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Soit tu es naf, soit tu le fais exprs. Le statut de salaris dtachs, a permet  des boites (en France) de se faire livrer de pauvres bougres Roumains ou Polonais, et de les payer pour faire un boulot en France, en les payant comme s'ils taient dans leur pays d'origine. Donc, le seul intrt, c'est que des patrons s'en foutent plein les fouilles...


Ce n'est pass parce que c'ets ce qui se passe que c'est lgal.

Un roumain import doit normalement tre pay le smig. Le detachement a une dure maximale aussi.

La seule arnaque, c'est les prelevements sociaux appliqus sont ceux du pays d'origine. En Roumanie, comptez 70% du net en charges... un peu comme en France...

La ou ca merde, c'est que le droit n'est pas respect... et ca, c'est pas l'union europenne qui doit travailler dessus, mais les etats membres qui doivent condamner les employeurs indlicats.

----------


## _skip

> Je verrai trs mal un "dev geek qui bosse dans sa cave" avec les mmes comptences technique que les miennes, mais sans aucune exprience du relationnel client, de la gestion d'quipe ou autre faire mon boulot.
> Et pourtant, un grand nombre d'offre ne parlent que des comptences techniques. Du coup je vais srement me vendre plus cher vu que j'ai d'autres choses qui ne sont pas forcment qualifiables (je n'ai pas de diplme de gestion d'quipe).


Parce que tu es justement dans un mtier o tu peux te distinguer par ces comptences sociales que tu mentionnes et qui font de toi une ressource de choix, pas facilement substituable.

En revanche si tu prends un camionneur ou un monteur en chafaudage,  la limite on s'en branle de ses comptences sociales. Du coup il reste que le fait que le camionneur de l'est roule pour 40 euros par jour + petite compensation au km et le franais ben... c'est plus cher que a. En plus, si le premier dpasse le nombre d'heures max autorises et se fait chopper, son entreprise en Hongrie o je ne sais o paie juste une amende, alors que si le franais se retrouve dans le mme cas, c'est la licence d'exploitation de sa socit qui risque de gicler. La mise en concurrence est trs rude dans le monde du transport et du fret.





> Ca peut paraitre dur, mais si 2 personnes te fournissent le mme service, l'un pour 2000 et l'autre pour 1500, je doute que tu irais voir celui a 2000. Si la qualit est la mme j'entends.
> 
> Et fondamentalement, il est possible de se poser la question, qu'est ce qui justifie que certains salaris reoivent plus d'argent que d'autres a comptences gales.


Le cot de la vie, et l'existence d'un systme social? Parce qu'on veut que les gens aient le droit  des prestations et le droit de vivre dignement. Ou alors comme dit John, on se met tous  vivre dans des baraques avec des fils lectriques emmls qui dpassent des murs et sans la moindre assurance sant, chmage parce qu'ailleurs c'est comme a et qu'il y a aucune raison qu'on soit mieux lotis les uns que les autres.

Bizarre quand mme cette construction europenne... Si on veut faire du protectionnisme, c'est le repli sur soi mais pourtant si on continue  laisser tout faire, c'est le rgne des marchs. Je pourrais encore troller sur l'Europe ou l'euro, mais bon faudra se demander si ce qu'on veut c'est tre tous gaux au service d'une machine conomique qui nous broie au nom de la libre concurrence.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pass parce que c'ets ce qui se passe que c'est lgal.


C'est lgal, puisque c'est accept !




> Le detachement a une dure maximale aussi.


Roumain1 remplac par Roumain2  ::ccool:: 




> La seule arnaque, c'est les prelevements sociaux appliqus sont ceux du pays d'origine. En Roumanie, comptez 70% du net en charges... un peu comme en France...


C'est pas une paille, quand mme. A te lire, on dirait que les charges salariales et patronales sont les mme en France et en Roumanie ? J'ai un doute, l.




> La ou ca merde, c'est que le droit n'est pas respect... et ca, c'est pas l'union europenne qui doit travailler dessus, mais les etats membres qui doivent condamner les employeurs indlicats.


En mme temps, l'union europenne condamne bien les tats sur certains points pas sur d'autres... bizarre non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est lgal, puisque c'est accept !


Non, ce n'est pas assez controll et la loi est difficilement applicable.

Ca reste tout de mme illgal



> C'est pas une paille, quand mme. A te lire, on dirait que les charges salariales et patronales sont les mme en France et en Roumanie ? J'ai un doute, l.


Et pourtant... Un employ coute relativement cher ici, aprs, y a beaucoup de black ou d'autoentrepreneur, mais la on rentre dans des trucs illgaux aussi. 



> En mme temps, l'union europenne condamne bien les tats sur certains points pas sur d'autres... bizarre non ?


L'Europe condamnerait la France si elle n'appliquait pas la loi, elle ne condamne jamais les citoyens.(ce n'est pas dans ses prrogatives).
Pour ce domaine l, je crois que c'est de la comptence des tats. 

Aprs, on pourrait se demander si justement on a pas ce problme parce que l'on est au milieu du gu. On en revient a un systme (peut tre que avec les pays volontaires) de charges sociales uniformises + prestations sociales europennes et non nationales. Si au lieu de 28 rgles diffrentes on avait la mme rgles, ca simplifierait pas mal de choses.

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est dj trop tard. Des franais pur souche, je doute qu'il y en ai encore. D'ailleur c'est pas toi qui a un parent d'origine italienne ?


C'est quoi, un Franais pure souche ? Un descendant de Francs ? de Gallo-Romains ? De Gaulois ? De pr-Celtes ? Et je ne parle des invasions, vagues d'immigrations et dplacements de population qu'ils y a eu au cours des sicles. Huns, Wisigoths, Vandales, Alamands, Vikings, Sarrasins, Saxons...

Et je ne parle pas non plus des changements de frontire. Il y a eu des poques o les Alsaciens, les Bretons, les Corses et les habitants des DOM/TOM n'taient pas franais. A l'inverse, le Val d'Aoste, le Sarreland ou la Navarre ont dj t franais, parfois pendant de longues priodes. En fait, mme la Slovnie a dj t un dpartement franais, sous Napolon !

Un Algrien, si tu lui demande d'o viennent ses parents, il peut te dire qu'ils sont ns dans un dpartement franais et que tous ses anctres viennent de cet endroit depuis des temps peut-tre immmoriaux.

Le "Franais de souche" n'est qu'une cration du FN !

----------


## _Carole

> C'est quoi, un Franais pure souche ? Un descendant de Francs ? de Gallo-Romains ? De Gaulois ? De pr-Celtes ? Et je ne parle des invasions, vagues d'immigrations et dplacements de population qu'ils y a eu au cours des sicles. Huns, Wisigoths, Vandales, Alamands, Vikings, Sarrasins, Saxons...
> 
> Le "Franais de souche" est une cration du FN !



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C3%A7ais_de_souche



> Le terme est utilis pour la premire fois au dbut du XIXe sicle puis en Algrie franaise pour dsigner les colons franais installs en Algrie depuis plusieurs gnrations et demeurs attachs  leurs racines. Dans le contexte de la guerre d'Algrie, il est galement utilis par Charles de Gaulle pour dsigner la population europenne de l'Algrie et la distinguer des musulmans.


Bon,  prendre pour ce que c'est,  savoir un article Wikipdia mais quand mme  ::): .

----------


## ManusDei

Lol, en fait le franais de souche c'est un expatri  ::mouarf::

----------

